# UCLA 2010



## Zumbi (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi All..

Thought would be a good idea to make like last year... One topic for each school?

I believe it saves time when looking and sharing information.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 10, 2009)

Nobody likes UCLA? 
Is anybody here?
From last year's Limbo? No one?


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm here, working on my app for screenwriting for UCLA. I'm freaking out though because I just learned that UCLA is much more focused on finding experienced screenwriters that USC or Chapman. I think that means I'm pretty much screwed. *sigh*


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 13, 2009)

Where did you "just learn" this?  As I mentioned on your previous post, I got into UCLA with no experience. 

If I wanted to hang such an attitude of requiring experience on any LA school, I'd probably say AFI wants accomplished screenwriters more than anyone else...but even they let my rookie butt in!

Don't count yourself out.  You're applying to school, i.e. to LEARN to be a better screenwriter.  Not for a job as one.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 14, 2009)

laytonw5:

Yep, Jayimess is right, You CAN'T say that this school is like this does like that. All them have SIMILAR (not identical though) programs. The FOCUS might change, but since it;s a SCHOOL, no previous experience might be required as a MUST HAVE.

YOU are the one that will go for the school so better you do your best when you apply because this is what will count in the end.

Don;t believe in common sense. The individuals are the ones that makes the whole difference.

Good luck.


----------



## Ice (Sep 15, 2009)

Howdy everyone!

I'm also shovelling my way through app to the screenwriting programme and I'm getting more and more confused each time that I rewrite my SoP since it looks like everyone is writing really creative stuff and I'm sticking to a more straightforward structure (the sort of structure that universities will look on other degrees... introduction+goals+plans for the futre+why you are applying and so on). I'm beginning to think it's not that of a good idea...
Anyone can flash a torch for me to see the end of this tunnel, please??


----------



## Ford Charles (Sep 15, 2009)

How many pages SoP has to be for UCLA?I have written 4.5 pages but going to reduce to 3 pages.


----------



## Ice (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe it depends on the programme you are applying to Ford Charles.


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm expecting my SoP to be around 1500 words in the end. As for creative vs. straightforward, I'd say mine falls somewhere in the middle. I still hit all of the major aspects of a traditional essay but it a more narrative form. I don't know that there is one right answer though!

In response to Jayimess and Zumbi, I was taking my information from an earlier thread on this same board about the UCLA interview process. The people on that thread seemed to have come to a consensus about what I mentioned earlier, but perhaps they were just misinformed. Here's hoping!


----------



## Ford Charles (Sep 16, 2009)

I am applying for MFA Directing in UCLA. 

Apart from SoP, I was also told to write a treatment. I am planning for 3 pages. Is it too long?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I thik that's a bit too long. Here is an excerpt from the admissions page.



> An original treatment that is no longer than 2 pages in length, 12 point font, describing a half hour film or television show that might be produced during graduate residence at UCLA.


----------



## Ford Charles (Sep 16, 2009)

I started of with 6 pages of treatment, reduced to 5, then reduced to 4 pages (kind of slightly lost my story). Taking 2 days off from work, I further reduced to 3 pages. Now if it has to be 2 pages...Gee I don't know what I am going to do now? (Intitially when I started writing treatment, I thought reducing the treatment can be done in a couple of hours)

How about SoP? Is there any limitations on number of pages? Right now, I have my rough draft prepared for 3 pages. 

In UCLA Website, there is no mentioning of SoP about the number of pages.


----------



## Kretze (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I am also applying to the UCLA Screenwriting program this year, after being accepted at AFI and Columbia last year, but I couldn't make it because I could not afford the loans...
This year I have a good Spanish scholarship (yeah,I am from Barcelona).
I have problems with the SoP forms. There is no way I can fill the first page online...
Does anybody know what can I do with the (non)intercative pdf form??
Thanks and good luck everybody!!


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 25, 2009)

I reckon this year people are not freaking out much as last year's. Not many posts.

Maybe it's because we are on the age of Aquarius.


----------



## jpcam (Sep 25, 2009)

I"m as nervous as can be! I just don't have much to post about haha. I'm just polishing up my treatment and personal statement. Only a month left!!!!AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Jubs (Sep 27, 2009)

Stressing out a little bit, because I thought applications were due in early December. But apparently they're due in early November, which freaked me out a litttle bit. 

I have everything ready, it's just that I contacted my recommenders only a week ago, and I'm a little worried that a month might not be enough time to write up a letter. 

Speaking of recommenders, can anyone (specifically students already attending) tell me if they accept letters electronically? I didn't see an option to send letters on-line, which surprised me. Why is a school like UCLA still using an archaic method like snail mail to receive letters?


----------



## wannabe2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Going into it with guns blazing. 

1st year I gave it a half assed attempt, this year guns blazing. 

Ok I've been working on portfolio stuff all year. I have a couple of short narratives and I'm rather proud of. However, middle of this year I started getting into stop motion and I sort of fell into this trance like stop motion kick. I finished a couple of pieces that I really enjoyed, but have heard varying opinions (mostly negative) that "whatever you do don't submit stop motion pieces with your real".

Any thoughts? Fire away.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't think you are allowed to submit a reel to UCLA, right? Based on this...

"Please do not send scripts, DVD's, or tapes."


----------



## WillieGreen (Sep 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by Zumbi:
> I reckon this year people are not freaking out much as last year's. Not many posts.
> 
> Maybe it's because we are on the age of Aquarius.



Heh.

Wait till the Spring.

That was fun...in a masochistic sort of way.


----------



## wannabe2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Chris W. - I know that initially you don't need to send a reel. But if you are one of the lucky few they do ask for a submission. I'm wondering if a sample of my stop motion piece would be a pro or a con. 

Being a total novice I'm a bit unsure.


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if anyone here could help me out. I'm interested in applying to the Screenwriting and Producing program at UCLA and was wondering if this is frowned upon? I've heard that some schools (i.e. USC) prefer you to only pick one program. Thanks for your help.

Silverlenz


----------



## LadyTee (Oct 1, 2009)

From what I have heard, UCLA only allows you to apply to one emphasis.


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyTee,

Thanks for the information. I looked on their website and couldn't find this information. Where did you locate this information? I was also wondering why they require more application materials for those going into the Producer Program vs the Screenwriting Program.

Thanks,
SilverLenZ


----------



## LadyTee (Oct 1, 2009)

No problem.

If you go the the Graduate Information web page it states  " University regulations do not permit an applicant to apply to more than one major, with the exception of already-established concurrent or articulated degrees. 

Please decide which of our programs is most appropriate for you prior to submitting an application.  Only one application can be considered."

http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/gasa...sions/admisinfo.html

Hopes this helps. I am not sure why one program requires more materials than the other. Sorry.


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyTee,

Have you decided what you're submitting for UCLA/CHAPMAN? Which program do you prefer? I like both myself but am leaning more towards Chapman. For some reason I like the idea of Chapman being a new program and they have nice facilities. 

Silverlenz


----------



## King_Mob (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello guys, new to this forum and applying to UCLA this year. Now my question is this: The statement of purpose and the recommendation letters should be typed on the pdf files that are on the website and then printed or typed separately and then place them together with the application? Good luck to all with your applications. See you on the flip side.


----------



## Vasepe (Oct 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by King_Mob:
> Hello guys, new to this forum and applying to UCLA this year. Now my question is this: The statement of purpose and the recommendation letters should be typed on the pdf files that are on the website and then printed or typed separately and then place them together with the application? Good luck to all with your applications. See you on the flip side.



Hello everyone! This is the same question that I have. Please help us!!


----------



## Junie (Oct 4, 2009)

Gosh, I hadn't even thought of it. I'm printing my SoP out separately and will probably just staple or paper clip it to the sheet, and fill out the rest of the sheet by hand. I've filled out the applicant portion of the recommendation cover letters by hand before giving them to my recommenders. I'd assume that as long as the application committee can understand what's going on, either way would be okay.

However, I really have no idea. Does anyone else have any definitive info?


----------



## Marisah (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, both the recommendation letter pdf. and the statement of purpose pdf. have certain information that would need to be filled out on the form and then say to attach an additional sheet.  So I assume we fill out the pdf and print it (filling it out by hand should be fine too, as long as it's readable) and then our recommenders attach their letters to the rec. one and we attach our statement to the SoP one.


----------



## apex (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I am applying to UCLA Directing for next fall.  I am starting my application now, I already feel a little behind the ball having less than a month to do it.  I appreciate the advice I reading on here though.  

Apex


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm about 2/3's of the way complete with my application for UCLA's Producers program and was wondering if anyone in here has experience with writing a treatment. I've looked online but there seems to be so many different version out there. Does anyone know if there is a perferred method? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

PS: I also noticed that it asked for 1-2 treatments. Is anyone planning to send two treatments?

Thanks,
Silverlenz


----------



## Homunculi (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear Silverlenz,
Writing a treatment is, in general, telling a story in prose form.  Try to stay away from dialogue, and stick to the meat and potato's of the story.  Don't hide the ending to surprise them either.  All points of your story should be addressed, from opening scene to final fade.  Keep description to a min... and NO DIALOGUE!  

Normally a treatment is several pages long, but UCLA will probably not read anything past two pages.  Call the school and ask them what the max length is.  Anotther thing is, are you applying for Grad or Undergrad?  Each school has their own requirements.  Stick to whatever they ask for and don't go beyond that.  If you try to dazzle, you'll only get thrown in the trash.  Another thing to consider is, get Final Draft!  It has templates in all writing genres.  treatments included.  There is even an example of a treatment when you click on the template.  A small investment if you will be writing scripts!


----------



## King_Mob (Oct 11, 2009)

A quick question to the international prospective students. Has anybody sent his TOEFL results through ETS? Was the TFT department visible in the list or did you choose any department not listed here. Also, I'm kinda confused with the Film Treatment. What is it exactly? Is it like a pitch? Or we explain how we plan on shooting this project? In how many details do we have to get into? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi guys.

Was feeling a bit irresponsible to start the topic and leave here for some time. 

THE TOEFL CODES: King_Mob, about the Toefl, as I'm an internatinal student, I will do mine next Saturday (wish me luck).
Yes, you only put 4837 for UCLA. For those who also will sent to USC, it is 4852. Yes, you only need to provide de CODE, the following field, select GRADUATE option and ANY department not listed. I was told by almost everyone I spoke to do that, smply because de department that would be actually the NAME of 
the School (TFT) is not listed. After the test, ask the ETS employee that is there to take notes of your scores when shown at the end. With them, go on the online application and fill it before print the docs whenever asked ( in UCLA almost everything is printed, isn't it)?
The will find the official score after they look for it, during the process to analise you application.

That's all.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by Marisah:
> Well, both the recommendation letter pdf. and the statement of purpose pdf. have certain information that would need to be filled out on the form and then say to attach an additional sheet.  So I assume we fill out the pdf and print it (filling it out by hand should be fine too, as long as it's readable) and then our recommenders attach their letters to the rec. one and we attach our statement to the SoP one.



Yep, Marisah is right. It works like this. I'm only not sure if you should be stapling them together. But I did it last year, and they still have my docs there, so there should be fine.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm about 2/3's of the way complete with my application for UCLA's Producers program and was wondering if anyone in here has experience with writing a treatment. I've looked online but there seems to be so many different version out there. Does anyone know if there is a perferred method? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



Silverlenz.

Check the departmental instructions, and istick to it PLUS the recommendations of HOMUNCULI above. So important as the form, it is HOW you do it.
The recommendations from the Department are really useful.

http://www.tft.ucla.edu/files/...tal-instructions.pdf


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 14, 2009)

My question today: GRE it is or it is NOT mandatory for international students?

Thanks


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you Zumbi and Homunculi for answering my questions. How are you guys coming along with your applications? What schools and programs are you guys applying for?


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 14, 2009)

> Originally posted by jpcam:
> I"m as nervous as can be! I just don't have much to post about haha. I'm just polishing up my treatment and personal statement. Only a month left!!!!AHHHHH!!!!



I'm starting again my treatment and my statement, yesterday. The other documents and stuff I will keep the same from last year's. Even though, it's amazingly crazy to do that, I will...


----------



## Junie (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm working on my app for the screenwriting program. I'm focusing most of my energy on my writing sample, which is a single screenplay. I'm a little nervous that I should be submitting more to show variety, but I also want to make sure everything I submit is really polished. Since I've got a full-time job, I only have so much time to work with. The Statement of Purpose was tough to write (I went through so many draft and different ideas) but now it's finally shaping up nicely. So my current status is: not done but getting there. Still lots of editing to do. Some moments I feel very happy with what I'm submitting, other times I panic that it's not good enough.

Also stressful is the fact that USC's deadline is right around the corner and that's a whole different set of writing samples. Part of me wishes there was more time, but I'm also looking forward to having all my apps in and being done with it.


----------



## samot (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi. I know this might sound ridiculous, but I have yet to get a clear answer on the issue of spacing. Is the standard format for a Statement of Purpose double or single-spaced? I could clearly do more with single space, but it seems unlikely they'd have time to read through so much material from so many applicants. 
I appreciate the help.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 15, 2009)

I think single spacing is fine. If they wanted double spacing, they would explicitly state as much in the application guidelines (like Columbia does).


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Oct 15, 2009)

samot-

"The supporting materials must be typed and  _double-spaced_ on 8-1/2 by 11 paper with at least a 12 point font. " is seen on the undergraduate requirements, so it's weird that they didn't write that for the graduate. 

I'd give them a call if I was you to double check.


----------



## samot (Oct 15, 2009)

I ended up caling the admissions office. They say that the choice between single and double space for the statement of purpose is "up to the applicant" -- obviously there is a massive difference between the two, but I guess it all comes down to quality over quantity.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 15, 2009)

What about1,5?


----------



## Junie (Oct 15, 2009)

Am I who doesn't see a page limit for UCLA's SoP? What I've got right now is a little less than 4 pages double-spaced, 2 pages single spaced.


----------



## Ben (Oct 15, 2009)

I was also told the spacing is up to you. My bigger issue is whether or not we are supposed to address EVERY or MOST of the issues they ask about in the three paragraph long personal statement instructions:

Statement of Purpose: Please state your purpose in applying for graduate study, your particular area of specialization within the major, your 
plans for future occupation or profession, and any additional information that may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation 
and your aptitude for graduate study at UCLA. Attach an additional sheet if necessary, and be sure to sign and date the statement. If you have 
submitted a statement of purpose as part of a separate application to a professional school you need not write an additional statement here. 

The University of California is committed to excellence and equity in every facet of its mission. Teaching, research, professional and public service 
contributions that promote diversity and equal opportunity are encouraged and given recognition in the evaluation of the applicant's qualifica- 
tions. These contributions to diversity and equal opportunity can take a variety of forms including efforts to advance equitable access to education, 
public service that addresses the needs of California's diverse population, or research in a scholar's area of expertise that explores inequalities. 

Please describe any aspects of your personal background, accomplishments, or achievements that will allow the department to evaluate your 
contributions to the University's diversity mission. For example, please discuss any academic research interests focusing on cultural, societal, or 
educational problems as they affect underserved segments of society; educational experiences that provide an understanding how to address the 
academic needs of underrepresented students, or evidence of an intention to use the doctoral degree toward serving disadvantaged individuals or 
populations. In addition, please describe any aspects of your personal background that might add to the diversity of the graduate group, such as 
experience living in bicultural communities, experience with barriers in access to higher education, multicultural competency, economic chal- 
lenges, fluency in other languages, physical or mental disability, or other life experiences that will enable you to address the needs of our diverse 
society in your scholarly career. 


I mean, what does that last paragraph have to do with filmmaking? It seems very generic.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 16, 2009)

Ben.

This is actually the info for UCLA "IN GENERIS" kind of Personal Statement. Prbably the standard for medicine, law, etc. The last paragraph actually says "If you have
submitted a statement of purpose as part of a separate application to a professional school you need not write an additional statement here".

So, you need to stick to the TFT School ONLY, and their best instructions can be found here:
http://www.tft.ucla.edu/files/...cting_chair_note.pdf


----------



## Ben (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, thank you so much Zumbi. This makes me breathe easier. Is it still supposed to be included on the "Statement of Purpose" page with all those instructions?


----------



## robot_m (Oct 16, 2009)

I submitted my online application today. UCLA's online app is quite a bit easier (or less cluttered) than USC's.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> I submitted my online application today. UCLA's online app is quite a bit easier (or less cluttered) than USC's.



Yep. True.
It's my second application and I noticed that you atually prepare your application in a more concise way. And by being objective, you actually show how are you in a way that a director or producer would supposed to be.

I think.


----------



## peacemaker (Oct 18, 2009)

I have completed my SoP 4 Pages. 9Double spaced)

Do I still have to complete their 2 page SoP form?

The problem is so far I have completed only 5 courses in filmmaking in a community college. I haven't worked on any projects yet other than student films. I don't have anything to write regarding the awards/distinctions/publications etc., which they have specified in their forms.

Folks, any ideas?


----------



## robot_m (Oct 18, 2009)

Strange, I was under the impression that the SOP was supposed to be 2 pages or less, but now I can't find that stated anywhere on their website.


----------



## jpcam (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm having trouble finding it on their website as well, but I'm pretty sure that it's 2 pages max, single spaced. I've read no smaller than size 12 font, but in a thing from the head of admissions, Becky Smith said no smaller than 10. The continuity of the whole thing is a bit all over the place, but I know for a fact last year's instructions say 2 pages.


----------



## robot_m (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, I remember last years instructions saying that too. Maybe they changed it?

I'm not worried because my SOP is under two-pages anyway, but any 2+ pagers might want to call the admissions people and find out for certain. It would suck to get disqualified for admission because of a technicality.


----------



## peacemaker (Oct 18, 2009)

I made my SoP now single spaced. Now I have only 2 pages.

Do I still have to complete their SoP Forms? I have awards and achievements on my field but not on movie making. What am I supposed to write?


----------



## Junie (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure if this counts for all programs, but for screenwriting it says 12 pt font. Cant find anything specific for the SoP page limit, though. See here: http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...nwriting/admissions/


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey! That's true!

I remember it was 2 pages because I went through the application and I had to keep all the time.

Weird.
Again, someone have to call the guys at UCLA... Who is up to it?


----------



## blimes (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

The page limit is on the grad application procedures pdf and it says:

1) Statement of purpose no longer than 2 pages in length, 12 point font; 

The entire thing is here (second bullet point!):

http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...tography/admissions/

Hope that helps =D


----------



## tantalus (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey y'all.  Editing my treatment now.  I've never written a treatment before, and so wanted to go over a few aspects.

From what I understand of the other posts, I need to make sure to cover all of the major plot points.  I'm not sure how much detail I should go into the characters, though.  When I introduce a character, should I give more detail beyond age and appearance?  Should I say their personality type as well?  Can I describe their emotional reactions to certain things in the plot, say they are angry when something has happened to them?  I would have covered most of this stuff in the dialogue of the script.  (on that point, when there would be dialogue, can I say "they talk about this", or should I leave out all references to dialogue?)  

Am I supposed to explicitly state the themes, filming style, directorial look of the piece anywhere?

Sorry for the bombardment of questions, I'm just completely lost when in comes to treatments.


----------



## Junie (Oct 22, 2009)

I would say you definitely want to give the reader a sense of the characters' personalities.


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 22, 2009)

Raise your hand if your spazzing over these treatments (I'm raising mine.) how much do they weigh out on the app anyway?


----------



## jpcam (Oct 22, 2009)

I would imagine they weigh a good deal, because this is the only creative work we can submit. Also, from a description I read, they want "a brief description of plot, character arcs and dramatic arc" in the treatment. I guess that's helpful?


----------



## ChrisW (Oct 23, 2009)

Ah! Got everything sent off and submitted today! Feels great! 

Now the horrible waiting game starts.


----------



## pleiades (Oct 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> Am I who doesn't see a page limit for UCLA's SoP? What I've got right now is a little less than 4 pages double-spaced, 2 pages single spaced.



The link in Blimes' post is to the MFA Cinematography program.  I'm applying to the MFA screenwriting program and that has no limit listed on the website. That being said, I boiled mine down to 1 page single spaced.


----------



## pleiades (Oct 23, 2009)

I dunno if anyone else was scraping together their recommendation letters last minute, but for anyone else who got annoyed that you couldn't save your populated UCLA recommendation forms (or any forms for that matter!) to send to your references, I used cutePDF to save my populated forms. It doesn't have your signature on it, but oh well...desperate times. No fax, no scanner, no printer where I live - yes, I live in a cave - this was the best option for me. Basically, to those who had to work around not being able to save forms, I just wanna say "Yes, You CAN." (I said it like Obama) 

I know I am off on a tangent by myself, but I searched these boards for this question and no one has asked it...because most people have moved out of caves into proper houses I assume. This is for the ones that haven't.


----------



## jpcam (Oct 23, 2009)

I called UCLA today and they said two page max. on sop. If the instructions don't say whether to single or double space, then it's at your discretion.


----------



## Junie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info, guys! I think I can keep my SoP at about 2 pages, single-spaced. 

I'm aiming to send out all my UCLA materials this weekend. It's a little overwhelming (so much editing!), but I'll be glad when they're sent. 

Pleiades, I'm really looking forward to joining you on the waiting side of the application process.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> Thanks for the info, guys! I think I can keep my SoP at about 2 pages, single-spaced.
> 
> I'm aiming to send out all my UCLA materials this weekend. It's a little overwhelming (so much editing!), but I'll be glad when they're sent.
> ...




Junie. Are u applying for Undergraduate, right?
Only because there is no need to send any material to UCLA for Graduate.
Only reminding that sometimes is possible to confuse between undergraduate and graduate from the programs.
I sent BY POST last year my pics for the visual sample for USC, for example , but I was applyig for production for film and tv GRADUATE. And by post was for undergraduate. Got it? Then I couldn't be considered because I was supposed to upload it on the website before finish my application.


Sucks...


----------



## Junie (Oct 24, 2009)

That does suck, Zumbi. In many cases it's difficult to figure out exactly what a school wants 

I'm applying for UCLA's Screenwriting MFA program, which does require applicants to mail in materials. By that I mean writing samples, SoP, paper application, transcripts, ect... At least, that is the impression I got from their site http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...nwriting/admissions/. Thanks for your concern, though


----------



## alect006 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was under the impression UCLA has both an online and hard copy component, it says here http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...oduction/admissions/ to send supplemental material by post, no?


----------



## jpcam (Oct 24, 2009)

From my understanding, only the UCLA graduate school's application is electronic. Everything else is mailed. Check http://www.gdnet.ucla.edu/gasa...issions/applicat.htm 

and your program's website. It should all be there


----------



## Junie (Oct 25, 2009)

Today I submitted the online app and mailed off my statement of purpose, writing sample, transcripts, departmental app and other forms to UCLA. It feels great to have all sent out. I hope I have a chance!


----------



## peacemaker (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally sent out my package today.

Time I spent on an application package, I could have easily made 2 (student) movies.


----------



## blimes (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

Being the procrastinator that I am, I'm still tweaking my film treatment and was unsure about spacing. I wanted to at least 1.5 or double-space it, but it's obvious that the content is starting to suffer...so I was wondering if it'd be better to just single-space it for the story, but at the expense of the reader's eyes comfort? I don't want to piss off the committee before they've even started reading, but then what's the point of reading a watered-down, dull treatment with wide spacing, you know? 

Sorry if I sound indecisive (I am), but any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## pleiades (Oct 26, 2009)

Got my app to UCLA MFA Screenwriting mailed out today. Paid my fees. I'm looking forward to completing the other apps now.  

Junie, I'll be on the forums to commiserate with you in the spring.  In the meantime, I'll be obsessing over the USC app - let's do it together over in the other thread! Are you by chance applying to NYU as well?


----------



## Junie (Oct 27, 2009)

blimes - I ended going single spaced on my SoP, on the advice of someone who said that as long as the black/white contrast between the ink and paper was good, that would make is easier to read. She said that while double-spaced was easier to read while editing, for reading just to read single-spacing was fine. Now I know this is just one person's opinion, but I didn't want to cut my thing down anymore so I said "works for me!" and got really bright white paper.

pleiades - Congrats! Off to the USC tread I go. Much freaking out to be done. NYU was on my list to begin with but it's not anymore. I'm concentrating on just 4 schools now: UCLA, USC, Northwestern and Chapman. If I don't get into any I will re-evaluate for next year.


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 27, 2009)

NEW STATEMENT OF PURPOSE FOR PRODUCERS PROGRAM??!?!?!?!??!?!

Okay...SO i regularly checked the PRODUCERS PROGRAM page at UCLA for any updates, and this morning I went on and noticed that an additional statement of purpose was added in addition to UCLA's diversity statement of purpose for general admission in the their graduate program. DID ANYONE ELSE CATCH THIS?


Statement of Purpose: Explain career goals and potential as producer (where do you see yourself going 5-10 years from now and how can the Producers Program get you there? What projects have you done that demonstrate your potential as a producer?)

when the hell was this posted!?!??!?! I thought everything was taken care of until I just read that. FML


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw that as well primal...i don't know why they added that literally days before the deadline. Hmm maybe someone should call. Whats up with that?


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 27, 2009)

Just called and it seems that it was changed today. They told me I still have time to submit the additional requirements and that those who already submitted wouldn't be penalized. What do you think? Man..choices. What are you guys planning to do?


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm on it. I'll get back to you guys in a couple of hours. 

Stress level is skyrocketing...


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 27, 2009)

wow really?! I think that's a little unfair. Seeing as those who don't have to do that portion of the application are clearly at an advantage.

So we have to do both?!


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 27, 2009)

Are you planning to call? If so I already did. Or are you planning to crank out another treatment?


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 27, 2009)

Another treatment or another statement of purpose...?

So now we have to do two of each?! That new SOP isn't something that can be easily cranked out in 4 days...right?


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 27, 2009)

Phew...Were in the clear. Don't worry silver, as well as the rest of you. I spoke with the department and that statement of purpose is going to be used NEXT YEAR for 2011...we don't have to worry about it in the this app period.

Stress level slowly dwindling...


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 27, 2009)

Primal...Are you writing an additional Treatment. What did they say about the new treatment requirement? What about those who haven't sent off their packages. I'm still working on my SOP and my treatment(s). What are your plans?


----------



## blimes (Oct 27, 2009)

Junie-haha thanks! maybe i will try that...either really intense white paper or i was thinking 1.3 spacing or something.


----------



## pleiades (Oct 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by blimes:
> Junie-haha thanks! maybe i will try that...either really intense white paper or i was thinking 1.3 spacing or something.



What did you end up doing???


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 28, 2009)

So is anyone planning to send two treatments versus one treatment like the UCLA Producers Program originally required? Or better yet send an additional treatment if you've already turned you application?

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## Ben (Oct 28, 2009)

QUESTION FOR ALL:

Are the fellowship applications due with the rest of the application on Nov 2?


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 28, 2009)

Ben,

The entire application is due postmarked by the 2nd of November. UCLA has a two part application process. You have to apply with the graduate school and the program with in the college you're seeking your degree from. I know it sucks. I wish I had more time. Hope this helps.

SilverLenz


----------



## jpcam (Oct 28, 2009)

If you filled out the fellowship section on the online application, then you don't need to submit anything additional for the fellowship application. Like SilverLenz said, it's all due on November 2nd.


----------



## blimes (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by pleiades:
> 
> What did you end up doing???



just realized 1.3 spacing was not an option ( i could've sworn there was a spacing option in word) so probably going with single-spaced on white white paper. i seriously can't chop it down anymore without killing the story...


----------



## PrimalProducer (Oct 28, 2009)

I ended up writing two treatments...what you gonna do right? Granted they are only 3 pages max each, but still, a good deal rides on that portion of the application.

As for it being post marked by Nov. 2nd... does that mean we have to have it mailed by then or does that mean they have to have it by then?


----------



## robot_m (Oct 28, 2009)

here you go, from wikipedia:


> A postmark is a postal marking made on a letter, package, postcard or the like indicating the date and time that the item was delivered into the care of the postal service.



So just in the mail by November 2, it looks like. I don't think they'd actually be too strict if it was postmarked on November 3, but who really wants to test it?


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 28, 2009)

Why would anyone think this is fair to change the requirements last minute. I wonder what they were thinking. Did anyone call and ask why they changed the requirements? Just curious.....


----------



## Marisah (Oct 29, 2009)

Blimes,

You can change the spacing in Word.  You select your text and then right click.  Choose "paragraph" and under "Indents and Spacing" go down to "Line spacing" and select "Multiple."  Then under "At" type in "1.3" (or whatever spacing you want). Click OK and you're done!


----------



## blimes (Oct 29, 2009)

wow thanks Marisah =) you're awesome!! man, i totally forgot about that -_-


----------



## asr (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm putting my app in the mail today and it feels so good. Who else here has applied to the production/directing program?


----------



## bernhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

I am confused about this fellowship programm. Is it optional or must we do it ? 
thanks


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 30, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has noticed the difference between the Producing Program main page application material :

Statement of Purpose. Explain career goals and potential as producer (where do you see yourself going 5-10 years from now and how can the Producers Program get you there? What projects have you done that demonstrate your potential as a producer?)
A portfolio consisting of two treatments (no more than 3 pages each)
Applicants have option to choose between Feature Film and/or Television Treatment
Feature Film Treatment may include: title, logline, genre, and story synopsis
Television Treatment may include: title, logline, genre, premise, short character description of major characters, and a brief synopsis of pilot episode
Please do not send scripts, DVDs or tapes.

              AND

What the Departmental Application online asks students to submit with their packet?

Producing Program

A statement of purpose; three letters of recommendation; a complete resume; a portfolio consisting of one or two treatments (3 pages max.) for feature film or television. Feature film treatment must include title, logline, genre, and story synopsis. Television treatment must include title, logline, genre, premise, short character description of major characters, and 

Now I've pretty much completed my application and now they ask for an additional treatment and  they also changed the statement of purpose.


What are you guys planning to do? Has anyone contacted UCLA about the changes? If So what did they say and what are you planning to do? Did anyone submit their materials before the change took place. I believe this happened on Wednesday.

Silverlenz


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2009)

Putting it in the mail in a few hours. Any one else applying for Cinematography?


----------



## jpcam (Oct 30, 2009)

Getting ready to leave right now to go drop off my application packet, as I'm not even going to give the post office a chance. Huge relief to get this thing out of my hands. Now it's the waiting game until February!


----------



## kayks (Oct 30, 2009)

my first post! i've been lurking for a while so i decided i should join in on the discussion.

this is my first time applying to graduate film school. i'm applying for the production/directing program.

i'm about to mail in my application, but i have to say i'm more hesitant than relieved. is anyone else worried that your recommenders won't mail in your letter of recs? i have 2 that i'm mailing in with my application but i have another one coming from my instructor who just left for michigan for a shoot. he told me he was going to mail it in last week, but when i tried confirming early this week i got no response. i would hate to be disqualified because he didn't turn it in. i'm thinking about enclosing another letter of rec just in case. am i being paranoid? and obviously this backup letter won't be as good as the one from my instructor but at least i won't be disqualified. ideas? comments?

thanks for the input in advance!


----------



## apache (Oct 30, 2009)

jpcam, you're smart not trusting the mail. I'm on the brink of insanity because after sending my app CERTIFIED with tracking, it's been well over a week with no status via Internet on any confirmation whatsoever..

HOWEVER, because I'm just as paranoid as kayks, I've emailed, and called, and talked to people from the department and they said they do not sign on any applications received. Apparently, they just accept them. ALSO, they are more lenient than any of us expect because they said if there's any problem that we can plead our case and they would cut some slack on the deadline. I'm feeling a little better now. 

kayks, after talking to someone from the department moments ago AND speaking to my old prof. (UCLA film alum) I would just trust (I know it's close to impossible) that your letter WILL be received. Think about it. The deadline is just a postmark date and they contact you if your missing anything, hence, ALLOWING you additional time to tie any loose ends on your app. 

It's OK everybody, let's all go outside and enjoy life now that we're knocking out our first  grad application...


----------



## BigBlankBand (Nov 1, 2009)

wish you all good luck


----------



## laytonw5 (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay - sent off my Screenwriting MFA application and then realized TONIGHT that I left out one of my letters of rec. It's sitting in my car right now. I can send it express first thing tomorrow - but do you guys think I'll be automatically disqualified since the postmark date will be post-deadline?

Dammit - I'm so mad at myself! I'm sending my USC stuff off like next week to make sure I get everything!


----------



## apache (Nov 2, 2009)

laytonw5...Don't worry dude. They call you if your application is missing anything. Which is another reason why their deadline is so early. Everything is gravy.


----------



## robot_m (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, they usually make an exception for letters of recommendation, because that is often something that is not in your control.

Don't worry, just send it in and they will accept it.


----------



## kayks (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for the info, apache.

did any of you guys make it to the ucla campus tour? i tried going but when i tried signing for a day, it kept saying it was full!

congrats to everyone for finishing their ucla app!


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 5, 2009)

Package tracked & confirmed.

The ball's in your court, UCLA.  Do the right thing.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 5, 2009)

Yea Do the right think ....like Spike Lee.....lol


----------



## Zumbi (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi guys

I sent mine last day. And on the last day I finished my app online. But I got scared when I went to one page to choose the prod/dire program and It was shown DEADLINE PASSED 4 hours before midnight on the 2nd November. My wife went through the site and though the first page was showing deadline for 2nd, some page ws showinf 1st!
As I live in London the GMT was different, but was EVEN before the LA time. So, no ways to gave mistakes more than UCLA had! 
I could manage tofinish and pay for it anyway, but nobody answers there when I send emails.... 

DOES ANYBODY KNOWS ANY ABOUT IT?


----------



## blimes (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Zumbi, I think you'll be fine because the film school website clearly states November 2. 

I also noticed the grad division online app said the 1st, but you can always point to the website for your argument, since you ARE ultimately applying to the film school itself.


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 7, 2009)

As long as you did the online part on time, you're good.  Don't even sweat it.


----------



## Zumbi (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, guys, thank you!

Actually my ONLY concern is regarding the DEPARTMENTAL APPLICATION ... I idiotically and mistakenly checked the box RENEWAL instead of new... Because I was applying AGAIn fro mlast year and using some of the same documents. Cheri said I she would put the papers together for me months ago...

But after my mistakem, I send an email to Cheri Smith, asking if she could check the right box for me, but she didn't reply me 
It would be a really shame to loose my app just because of that.

Daaaaaamn!


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know if there are any other sports fans in here, but USC and UCLA almost got into a bench-clearing brawl at the end of last night's football game.  

Pick a side, people!  The battle lines have been drawn.  

Go ____________ (whichever one of them accepts me)!


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 9, 2009)

Good you remembered that WillieGreen.
I will track my mail to UCLA, as at UCLA they don't confirm they have received 

And regarding the schollarships ofr international students... I'm not sure how would this be possible, is there any provided by UCLA, I mean, a GENERIC one? I only found some only for students from specific backgrounds, countries, etc...

I couldn;t find any to apply from. 
Thansk for any info. As I'm sure I will be accepted at UCLA, I better start to look for some.


----------



## story2tell (Dec 12, 2009)

Yikes!  I just checked my status on UCLA's website and it says none of my materials have been received. I did not get confirmation from FedEx because I trust FedEx.  Now am panicked they didn't receive my materials.  Checking on a Saturday night was stupid of me to do.  

Has anyone else checked?  Are your materials noted?


----------



## jpcam (Dec 12, 2009)

It says on their website:

"The Film Grad program does NOT utilize the online system to inform students about the arrival and completeness of their application. Once we have finished opening mail and compiling all application files, we will contact you via email if any material is missing. Generally, these missing material emails will be sent about a 4-6 weeks after the application deadline. If you do not hear from us and you have a confirmation from the Graduate Division that the online application has been accepted and paid for, it is safe to assume that your application is indeed complete and will be reviewed."

So don't worry


----------



## story2tell (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks!  Of course I didn't check the film school's website.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, so let me tell you what's up with UCLA. They are or have been reviewing the apps. Interviews are in Feb. Decisions in March. Fill out FIN AID before then. They are only accepting 18 this year. I don't know if that includes those cine-photags who like playing with glass objects and rays of light. Anyways, budget cuts have effect the number that will be enrolling. Tuition has increased by 30 percent but aid has increased as well. Don't worry though you can literally put down almost any amount for school projects. It's considered school related. Also, less competition for grants scholarships fellowships etc. 
Oh its split down the middle. 9 from the US and the rest foreigners. I think 4 or five are from California and one or two from UCLA. Obviously, it's not always like this.


----------



## wannabe2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for that! Wow! that means 5 US (out of Cali) are accepted out of 1400 apps (acc. to website). YIKES!


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 22, 2009)

That was the plan last year, too, but they were still doing interviews at the end of March.  That being said, the FAFSA is free and the earlier you get it done (after your taxes) the better.


----------



## wannabe2 (Dec 22, 2009)

An addendum to the Fafsa, You can fill it out as soon as it is available, then you have a later opportunity to update any changed info. due to taxes,changes,etc.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 22, 2009)

It's not 1400. It is about 600. I'll check. The number I mention is only for grad directing/production.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 22, 2009)

It's 300 apps total for that specific program.


----------



## wannabe2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, that's good news. Given how little they ask for in terms of creative material you have to wonder how they come to any decision as to who they want to interview. 

Be well all.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been thinking that more people should be applying to UCLA than what they actually get. They have won more than any other school recently in the Student Academy awards and have access to many of the same resources as other larger schools. You get personal attention due to the small class size and you have the best writing program to ride on. And more famous actors come out of the acting program then pretty much anywhere else. Nyu is up there along with Yale, but it's really about location location and location. USC's best product is Jason Reitman who didn't even go to the film school at USC. He was a English major with his dad's specialization as a bigtime producer. Richard Kelly of Donnie Darko fame came out of USC but everything he has done since D.D. is real turdy-like. 
I was thinking USC, but when I look at the costs the money I save from going to UCLA is enough to finance a feature film or 3 short films. I don't pay room and board anywhere in LA. HUmmm we will see.


----------



## justthefacts (Dec 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by Mr. Ae:
> I've been thinking that more people should be applying to UCLA than what they actually get. They have won more than any other school recently in the Student Academy awards and have access to many of the same resources as other larger schools. You get personal attention due to the small class size and you have the best writing program to ride on. And more famous actors come out of the acting program then pretty much anywhere else. Nyu is up there along with Yale, but it's really about location location and location. USC's best product is Jason Reitman who didn't even go to the film school at USC. He was a English major with his dad's specialization as a bigtime producer. Richard Kelly of Donnie Darko fame came out of USC but everything he has done since D.D. is real turdy-like.
> I was thinking USC, but when I look at the costs the money I save from going to UCLA is enough to finance a feature film or 3 short films. I don't pay room and board anywhere in LA. HUmmm we will see.


  Real "turdy-like"?  "I don't pay room and board anywhere in LA."  How old are you?  12.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 27, 2009)

NO FLAMING, PEOPLE!  Come on, this is a community, not a competition.

To all users, if you are concerned about any other user's behavior, please report them.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 1, 2010)

Time for a good ole bump.

Last year, UCLA notified screenwriting applicants for interviews around the third week of February, which is right around the corner...


----------



## jpcam (Feb 1, 2010)

The waiting is AWful! Can't they just hurry and let us in now?! Soon enough I guess.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 1, 2010)

I concur. From the time I started this process (selecting schools, asking for recs, etc.) to Friday (mailed in my last app, Chapman) eight months have elapsed. I've never waited this long to act on a decision, and even though this is completely out of my hands, I am still anxious.
Stay strong, friends.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 2, 2010)

Last year I applied to UCLA and I did not hear from them for almost 6 months.  That was when I got the rejection letter.  So yeah, their wait is the longest--particularly if you don't get an interview.  After talking to an MFA prof teaching there, the deal is this: if you get an interview, you'll hear sooner.  If you don't hear from them in Feb/March, then consider your hopes gone.  Sad, but true.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 2, 2010)

I said this before, but I still can't figure out how the decide who gets an interview and who doesn't. They ask for so little up front. But I'll keep my hopes up till March I guess.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 2, 2010)

What I was also told by a professor from last year was that they look for tons of good writing samples.  They're looking for people who are hardcore, distinctive writers and they typically interview about 80 of the applicants (to pool in a class of 30 or so, I believe).  Last year, I submitted like 20 pages of writing samples.  This year, I submitted over 200. lol  So if they don't like that, they don't like me as a writer, basically.   I just thought "less is more" and the more quality, not quantity was important.  But the prof disagreed.  He said some applicants have been published and send in novel/manuscripts, so I should prove to them I love writing.  It doesn't mean they'll read it all, but it does tell them you're serious, as a writer.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 2, 2010)

You must be talking about the screenwriting program. For production/directing they ask for a 2 page treatment. 

How can you decide on just that?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, talking about Screenwriting.


----------



## jpcam (Feb 3, 2010)

They've started calling people for interviews that applied for Production/Dir. LA area interviews are suppose to be weekend of the 14th.  Out of towners the following. I don't know how many they're calling, if this is the first round, or if they are calling everyone, but I got a call this morning.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations jpcam! 

You got a call and not an email, right?


----------



## jpcam (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, it was a call. I was caught sooo off guard though.  But I couldn't have imagined starting my day off any better. I don't know if she started today, but it sounded like she did. It seemed like the time slots for her interview sign-up list was pretty open.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Has any UCLA 2010 applicants for screenwriting gotten the call yet?


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Has any UCLA 2010 applicants for screenwriting gotten the call yet?




When I applied last year, I got an email for an interview on February 21st.

My guess is screenwriting applicants won't hear anything until around then.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

WillieGreen!!!! So glad to see you post on here again this year.  How's it going?


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, best of luck JPCAm. Mean it. Knock em dead.


----------



## jpcam (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, wannabe. I'm going to do my best and I hope you hear about an interview soon as well! They had to have just started informing people, so they're still making their rounds.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 3, 2010)

woa, congrats jpcam!

so wait, they're setting up interviews for people living in LA for the weekend starting 2/12? and then for people who DON'T live in LA for the weekend starting 2/19? I'm all nervous now, both that I didn't get a call and that I'm going to be in NYC for my NYU interview the weekend of 2/19...my desire to go to UCLA is stronger than my desire to go to NYU.

But maybe that's just because this has been a long winter. Ha.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait, you got your NYU interview setup already?  Are you screenwriting or directing robot_m???


----------



## apex (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe only dual MFA/MBA producing program applicants have been contacted.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> WillieGreen!!!! So glad to see you post on here again this year.  How's it going?



I doing all right, man.  You?

I'm devising a plan to ensure that all of us rejects from last year get in this time.  Here's what I got so far:

1. Re-apply
2. ???
3. admittance


I've almost got it...


----------



## robot_m (Feb 3, 2010)

2. win lottery, thus alleviating all grad school financial worries.

neville/apex - yeah, it's the producing program I have an interview for. From what I understand, directing majors won't start getting contacted for interviews for another two weeks or so.


----------



## apex (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the heads up on the directing applicants, robot.  I am freaking out with all this waiting.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 4, 2010)

The waiting has just begun.  Trust me.  By March 10th or so, you'll be having dreams about posting and checking your email and getting phone calls from schools and running through interviews in your mind (that may never happen). lol  It's all so much fun.  And pretty f-in maddening.


----------



## asr (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone else heard from UCLA?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 4, 2010)

nothing here, but according to last year's thread, we should still have another two weeks before we start getting invites for interviews. so I'm not going to start worrying unless I haven't heard anything by March.


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 4, 2010)

new to the board got a question for robot_m as he seems to have a lot of experience. Got a call for an interview an UCLA, want me to come to LA for an interview, which is exciting.  Does anyone know if USC gives interviews, do you know, from last years posts - as you noted you had knowledge of them in one of your posts, if they give interviews and about when one would find out?  I couldn't find anything on it.  Im guessing that recieving an interview is a step to acceptance and that without it the chances are sparse? And, that its the same with USC? No, yes? any further knowledge, sorry for my virgin state of ignorance.  Best of luck to all...


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 4, 2010)

Also Jpcam did they ever send you a confirmation e-mail like they said they would of your appointment time and date?  Does anyone know how many they interview for each discipline?  Process seems a little unusual...


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 4, 2010)

USC doesn't do interviews (at least, they didn't last year).  Hope that helps.


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 4, 2010)

huh that seems strange, thanks neville.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats in the interview, JefCostello! Just curious, when is your interview?

Yeah, USC doesn't do interviews, though occasionally, randomly, people will get phone calls from the USC faculty asking some questions about their application (a sort of informal interview).

For USC, if it is like last year, Stark and Screenwriting people will probably start hearing in a bout two weeks, Production majors in a month or so. But they did push back their deadline, so perhaps it will take them longer to notify people.


----------



## jpcam (Feb 5, 2010)

@jefcostello

I didn't get the email yet, but I'm sure it will be sent out early next week. They're probably waiting to fill up the sign up list first. And i think they interview around 60 for production. Probably the same for screenwriting.


----------



## jpcam (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got the email, jefcostello. Hopefully you did as well.


----------



## bbaler4444 (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone hear anything regarding the Prodcucer's Program? I just called the TFT office and the person I spoke with said she believed interviews invites have not gone out yet for PP applicants, but that final decisions are expected in Mid-Late March.


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Jpcam and Robot, i got the e-mail. with an assignment as well, did you an assignment?  And it said that they were accepting 21 this year, which is more than the previously considered 18...so thats good I suppose.  Do they really take half foreign students and then a quarter from California? That makes the chances for an east-coaster like myself quite small I imagine.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 5, 2010)

forgive me if you've already answered this, jefcostello, but what discipline did you sign up for? Production? Screenwriting?


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 5, 2010)

Directing, i guess thats officially directing/production


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got off the phone with UCLA and I was told that all interview invites have been sent out for Production/Directing. The woman on the phone told me that not everyone gets invites for interviews and if you don't get an invite it doesn't mean you're "not in". I'm a little confused because I thought the interview was a mandatory and critical element of being accepted to this school. I noticed last year that people were notified for Production/Directing interviews the beginning of March. Maybe the school does more than one round of interviewing if they find it necessary. Anyway, hope this helpful to some of you. If anyone else has additional information I would love to hear it! And congrats to those that have been asked for interviews!!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

What about interviews for Screenwriting applicants?  I know they do those, too.  Have all those been contacted/notified too?  Yikes.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 9, 2010)

The woman on the phone told me that not everyone gets invites for interviews and if you don't get an invite it doesn't mean you're "not in".

This doesn't sound right, does it? I mean everything they've published says that an interview is part of the process. Plus for Directing/ they ask for so little in terms of portfolio stuff. Is it possible to be accepted at UCLA without an interview? I'm wondering if it's one of those things they just say to make  you feel better, especially since they stated that all invites went out. Not trying to be a buzz kill, but I'd rather have the band aid pulled off quickly from my hairy arm.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea, that makes more sense. How else could James Franco get in to Columbia and NYU.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

An MFA prof at UCLA told me: "Unless you're one of the most incredible writers they've ever encountered and the pieces you sent were sent from Heaven, then a no interview typically means a later rejection, unfortunately."  He told me this last year when I hadn't heard anything and it was mid-March.  I applied last year to MFA in Screenwriting.  But maybe Film/Production is different at UCLA.


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 9, 2010)

Neville26: I don't know about screenwriting. I only inquired about Production/Directing. Maybe you should call them if the waiting is really bothering you? Good luck!

Wannabe2: I feel the same way! Honestly, I was going to wait a month before contacting TFT since most directing/production applicants were notified about interviews last year in March. However, I got a call to interview at FSU on Friday and on the same day I saw a few people on this thread get invites for UCLA. I guess the combo of the two forced me to bite the bullet and call. I think the only thing that can happen at this point is if the committee decides to do a second round of interviews which I believe is highly unlikely. Therefore, I'm not extremely hopeful but not totally hopeless. Good luck to you!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 9, 2010)

> Unless you're one of the most incredible writers they've ever encountered and the pieces you sent were sent from Heaven, then a no interview typically means a later rejection, unfortunately




...and the bandaid is off. That's some disappointment I can really sink my teeth into. Good luck to all interviewees. I'm gonna go cry myself to sleep on the cold kitchen floor. 

Seriously, good luck to y'all.


----------



## kjba86 (Feb 9, 2010)

Think happy thoughts! Maybe you'll get a nice email this week or next. Stay positive!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm unclear. Does this mean that they've contacted Screenwriting applicants, or do we not have an answer on that yet?


----------



## agagnon87 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just called admissions and the lady said she hadn't heard of any of the programs finishing their interview invites.  She said the individual programs might have finished but none of them have notified the admissions department.  

I'm a Screenwriting MFA applicant, so I don't know what that means for Production/Directing, but she said the best thing to do is to just wait it out for a couple of weeks because traditionally they roll out their interviews over time.

So the hope is still alive, thank god, but the waiting game continues.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

wannabe...no no no.  wait until interviews have been completed.  last year when this prof told me this it was the second week of march.  so please, do not rip that band-aid off just yet.  it's only feb. 9th!!!  if it was march 9th, and you've heard nothing, then I'd say rip it off.  unless your name is james franco and you're applying.  so yeah, don't take that as a no yet.  besides, not many people here who applied screenwriting (if any) have even gotten the interview calls yet and according to last year's posts, it happened towards the mid-to-end of february with the interviews happening late feb/early march.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 9, 2010)

My year (for screenwriting apps), I was contacted for an interview in mid to late February for four weeks later, in Manhattan.  I think my interview was March 23.  

One thing that they preach in the interview process is that if you get that far, the worst that could happen is that they will offer you admission to the professional program.  You're guaranteed that by getting to the interview process.

Don't know much about the production process though.

Best of luck, y'all.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 9, 2010)

I got an interview last year for the MFA Screenwriting program, and I was notified via email on February 21.  My friend, who also got an interview last year, was notified on the same date.

I doubt they've moved the timetable up a full two weeks.  

WillieGreen will let you know when it's time to panic, and it ain't time yet.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, now that's what I'm wanting to hear.  Thanks, WillieGreen!


----------



## pleiades (Feb 9, 2010)

WillieGreen my hand is poised above my own personal inner panic button. Just say the word and I'll put on the show. It's called "Scream on the Rooftop, Cry in the Shower"

Neville, best of luck to you. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 9, 2010)

Ha, if I track back my dates (four weeks from 03.23), it's Feb. 21, too!


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all, even though i'm new to the board I hope I can help with peoples fears and let them know what I do and quell some fears.
  An MFA grad, who interviewed at UCLA, told me that they do value the interview and its more likely that they accept people who don't interview if they aren't from the US.  They requested a small pitch for my interview as well, so i think that's what they use to supplement the sparse original admission requirements.

I got a call for an interview (directing/production) last week, my interview is on the weekend of the 27th, 28th.  I come from the East coast (maybe they haven't gotten to west coast), but I am almost sure that I was one of the first that was called because they said pretty much anytime that weekend was available.  I would be very surprised if they have called all the applicants...very surprised (don't know about screenwriting but I haven't heard of anyone getting a call for that yet).  I know how you feel though, people started getting calls from NYU, I didn't (even though im so grateful for and  prefer UCLA). But someone called the office and was assured that they don't call applicants all at once and even still have applications to review.  I assume that UCLA follows a similar procedure, especially because its so early.  I hope this helps...Best of luck to all - there's always a huge element of luck with a 3% acceptance rate and a film school application is most surely not the most accurate measure of talent or ability.


----------



## bbaler4444 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey all, I just received an email notifying me that I have received an interview for the UCLA Producers Program. I'm obviously very excited! (and a bit nervous) Anyways, the interview is scheduled for next Sat., Feb. 20. Hope the rest of you hear some good news soon as well!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 12, 2010)

that's great bbaler4444!!!!  congrats to you!!!  anyone got an email/call regarding interviews for MFA in Screenwriting at UCLA? : /


----------



## why cinema (Feb 12, 2010)

UCLA is nuts!


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 12, 2010)

just got the email from UCLA!...the rejection email that is lol. good luck to the rest of you who are still in it. In all honesty I wasn't too hopefull about UCLA. they didn't accept a visual sample and I think that is definitely the strongest part of my other apps. I also improved my written sample over the month b/w the UCLA and USC/NYU deadlines. So its not a major let down. still waiting on the others tho!


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Julian Walker. I'm sure you'll do great with the other schools. Which program did you apply to at UCLA? I applied for Production/Directing and haven't heard a peep so I'm thinking I'll be receiving a rejection email soon. Good luck to you!


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Julian. Good luck with your other applications. 

SilverLenz


----------



## levimfs (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck with the others.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Man, they sent it via email? 
I guess they really liked "Up in the Air".


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> Man, they sent it via email?
> I guess they really liked "Up in the Air".



lol good one. 

and yeah. email. but hey, if i didnt already have one interview lined up i'd be more worried than i am. rejection emails are what safety schools were made for!!

good luck y'all!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol good one. 

Ok- glad you went there. I haven't received one interview request yet. But no worries, the cheek swab they did a few weeks ago has listed me as a suitable donor, so someone somewhere wants some part of me, just not my zeal for film.


----------



## asr (Feb 13, 2010)

Keep your chin up, Julian! It sounds like you have several other choices you're still waiting to hear from.

Out of my own curiosity, what program did you apply to? Production/directing? Screenwriting?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 13, 2010)

Julian, did you apply to MFA in Screenwriting for UCLA?


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks. and i applied to the production/directing program


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 14, 2010)

anyone know when they contanct undergrad transfers /production?


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 15, 2010)

hi, i am new to this site, congradz to all who got into the interview round~

i got my notification email for interview too, i have scheduled it on the 28th, so maybe i will see some of you there~ 

anyway, i am so worried about the interview since English is not my first language, i am afraid i may not explain everything i want to say clearly... also, the visual example i have is really bad, anyone knows if that matters? 

i am just so worried about what they will ask at the interview except the pitch and discussion on the pitch...


----------



## kjba86 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like CA and other state residents are being notified and have scheduled their interviews in the next two weeks.

Someone has been rejected via e-mail.

I've heard nothing.

Color me concerned... :\


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by kjba86:
> Looks like CA and other state residents are being notified and have scheduled their interviews in the next two weeks.
> 
> Someone has been rejected via e-mail.
> ...



Seems all the schools are going in-state and international students first. Here's hoping and waiting on the east coast!


----------



## sumner key (Feb 16, 2010)

so, are jefcostello and bbaler4444 the only two who got an email from ucla for an interview? does this mean they are done with the invitations?


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there,

Just received my invitation for the UCLA Screenwriting MFA interview in NYC for March 12th or 13th at 10 pm EST.


Who knows? It's nice to have at least one option now.

Does anyone know what the ratio is from those interviewed versus those accepted? Or is it just standard procedure?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 17, 2010)

yonkondy,

Congrats!

Was it an email or a phone call invite?


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 17, 2010)

An email:

'Congratulations!  

I am currently the assistant to Richard Walter and Hal Ackerman, the co-chairs of the MFA UCLA Screenwriting program.  I too am a recent graduate from this same very school and I must say it is one the best decisions I ever made for myself.  It is also my great pleasure to tell you that you are now one of a very select group of people to be chosen for a face-to-face interview with both of the departments co-chairs.  Professors Walter and Ackerman will be seeing candidates in New York City on Friday and Saturday March 12-13.  The specific time and place is still to be arranged.  However, in the meantime please reply and confirm to this email address letting me know that you are interested and will be available to attend.

Thank you.'


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 17, 2010)

I got the same email earlier tonight (Screenwriting). NYC, here I come.


----------



## sumner key (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats to the screenwriters who have been contacted for interviews!  Hopefully some good news is forthcoming for more of us.


----------



## peacemaker (Feb 18, 2010)

Yonkondy and Sumner Key:

Do you know why UCLA co-chairs want to meet in NYC instead of UCLA?

I did not apply for the Screenwriting program, 
I am just asking this out of curiosity.


----------



## sumner key (Feb 18, 2010)

NYC interviews are for those on the East Coast.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm fired up. I've never been to NYC before.


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats so strange, I wish I could interview in NY! I have to fly out to LA for my production interview and i'm in NY at the same time, I guess they only do that for screenwriting.


----------



## story2tell (Feb 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by jefcostello:
> Thats so strange, I wish I could interview in NY! I have to fly out to LA for my production interview and i'm in NY at the same time, I guess they only do that for screenwriting.


 But at least you'll see the school AND get a break from Chicago's winter!


----------



## jpcam (Feb 18, 2010)

@jefcostello, have you gotten an email or anything saying where your interview actually is (building & room #) and who is interviewing you?


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey JP, the interview is in "East Melnitz" building, thats all it says but i'm sure once i get there it will pretty self explanatory.  Does not say "who" will be interviewing me just the admissions committee and I think it is 2 or 3 people.  Same/different for you?


----------



## jpcam (Feb 18, 2010)

That's weird, because I got the initial email confirming the time, date, and mentioning the pitch, but it doesn't list a location. Then I got a fellowship email last week but it doesn't mention a location either. Did you get another email separate from these two?


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 18, 2010)

got the exact same thing, but in the email confirming the interview, there is an attachment of a map of UCLA the building is in the very northeast corner and is east melnitz - thats the only place it could be, check that e-mail i'll bet there is an attachment?
J


----------



## jpcam (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I assumed that's where it was, but I wanted to make sure. Thanks and good luck this weekend!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 18, 2010)

Anybody on here been through the interview process at UCLA before?

I thinking I need to practice my pitch(es) like I'm getting ready to face the Yankees.


----------



## NA_R (Feb 18, 2010)

So if I'm a screenwriting MFA applicant on the east coast and I don't have an email in my inbox, it's pretty much over, right?  So sad.


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 18, 2010)

Na_r, I wouldn't fret just yet. These schools are all over the place with their call backs/emails...


----------



## Juli (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes they are! Got an email yesterday at around 5pm PST inviting me to interview for Producers Program. SOOOOOOOO happy!!! It's gonna be on Skype and they sent me a bunch of questions to prepare for. So VERY excited, wish me luck!!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 19, 2010)

i am in for the Directing/Production interview, and i was told in the email that they are taking 18 out of 68, so i guess the screenwriting might have the same ratio, which is 1/4. that's what i think... 18 out of 68?!?! it's not good...


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 19, 2010)

Justanapple- when were you notified for an interview? Congrats btw!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 19, 2010)

gaelusna - i got the notification email on Feb. 4th, but i didnt call them until the 8th, and the appointment time left when i called was only 4, 5pm on 28th, so i guess they send out some amount of emails on the 4th or before that.


----------



## daniel_cb (Feb 19, 2010)

Rejected by email today! Based in UK but my contact details/permanent address is in California.


----------



## sumner key (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats to those who got an interview email. @daniel_cb, sorry to hear about the rejection. What program did you apply for?


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know, maybe williegreen (as he attends UCLA) if the writers collaborate with the directors in the program?  Is it truly a "writer/director" thing and the screenwriting division is seperate?  Or do the directors get a chance to work with the screenwriters at all?  Any info would be a greatly helpful!
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by daniel_cb:
> Rejected by email today! Based in UK but my contact details/permanent address is in California.



sorry to hear that daniel_cb. did you have interview? or rejection without interview...


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by jefcostello:
> Does anyone know, maybe williegreen (as he attends UCLA)




Heh.  From your keyboard to God's ears.

I got an interview last year, but unfortunately didn't make the varsity team.  

I'm not sure how much collaboration there is between departments, but from what I understand, the writers are kinda off on their own pounding out scripts.  In theory, you're supposed to start a new script each quarter (but most people don't write quite that many).


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 21, 2010)

Willie - 

I'm interviewing in NYC next month. Can you tell me what your interview was like?


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine was pretty quick.  Probably 15 minutes.

It was basically just conversational...until he asked me to pitch a story.  It was like an uppercut to the jaw.  I struggled through a logline, and left out all kinds of important details.  He asked me who I saw in the movie if it ever got made, which was easier to answer.  After that, he asked me if I had any questions.  I asked him a couple, and that was pretty much it.  

If you're interviewing in NYC, you're going to be interviewing with Hal Ackerman and/or Richard Walter.  I had a friend interview with Richard Walter, and she said her interview was longer.  Maybe 30 minutes.  My friend said he asked her about plays and playwrites which kinda threw her off.  

Everybody seems to have a different interview experience.  My suggestion:  Be passionate without coming off like a psycho, and try not to go in with pre-programmed answers.  

Then again, I didn't get in, so maybe you should do the opposite.


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 22, 2010)

have any screenwriters heard back from UCLA yet, aside from the lucky few who got interviews? no news here yet!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, useyourheadset.  Haven't heard anything regarding an interview.  If this week goes by and we (I) still haven't heard about an interview, I'll take that as a 'most likely rejected' sign.  But let's cross our fingers and hope this week, they're still contacting people.  I think they are.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got nada for UCLA screenwriting. Bargaining with God right now...


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 22, 2010)

OK, so should this be at all hopeful. I went to the link above, and it says that you can only view letters through 12/31/09, k? 

I called UCLA and they said they haven't gone through all apps so not hearing anything is a good sign, but, they have begun interviews for Production/Direction.


----------



## bluehyacinth (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm on the West Coast (in Northern California) and just got an email for an interview with the screenwriting program.

Says much the same thing as the emails the East Coasters received, with the exception of the following:



> "...in Los Angeles during the week of March 22-27.  The specific time and place is still to be arranged, but most likely will be held on the UCLA campus."



Excited and anxious. But mostly excited.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 22, 2010)

Just got the L.A. interview email, too.

Here we go again...


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got the interview email too! congrats to all those that got it!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Feb 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Just got the L.A. interview email, too.
> 
> Here we go again...



so willie, did you change anything from the application materials from last year? did u send a new SOP or did u attend the Prof. program? just curious as to what did u do different this year compared to last.


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 22, 2010)

boo, guess they're done contacting east coast screenwriters then. 

here's hoping for USC and a good interview at AFI!


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Just got the L.A. interview email, too.
> 
> Here we go again...



so willie, did you change anything from the application materials from last year? did u send a new SOP or did u attend the Prof. program? just curious as to what did u do different this year compared to last. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


I did the Professional Program in '07-08, then applied after for '09-10.  That's when I got the interview.

My SOP was basically the same.  I tacked on some more at the beginning, and kinda updated what I had done in the succeeding year.

As for samples, the first time I sent half of a feature, a short, and a short non-fiction story.

This year, I sent in all of that plus a different completed feature, and another short screenplay.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got the email! Interview at UCLA, sometime during the week of 22-27. Also the option to interview in NYC, on the 12th or 13th. I'm gonna try for the 13th.

East Coast Screenwriters! Keep your hopes up! I had just about given up on UCLA when I got the call. Best of luck, Everyone.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey congrats to you guys that got interviews. I'm sure you all deserve it and hope you do well!! Looks like I might be out of this pack, as I haven't heard anything.

Out of curiosity, did any international 
screenwriting applicants get interviews? I've read that UCLA leans towards selecting U.S. applicants, but not sure if it's true...if it were true, it probably wouldn't stop me from eating ice cream right now, but it might make me eat less of it.


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey all!  Long time lurker.  This site has been a godsend.  I got the email today about scheduling me for an interview for screenwriting.  Congrats to those who did and to those that haven't heard anything, hang in there.  There is still time.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got an interview, too!!!  MFA in Screenwriting @ UCLA (or at least a try at it), here I come!  

Good luck to all of those who got the email tonight, too.  It's pretty exciting, isn't it?


----------



## pleiades (Feb 22, 2010)

Neville that's awesome!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe we'll all be Bruins together! Fingers crossed.


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 23, 2010)

i got the interview email request, and i'm psyched. most likely won't be able to make it in person, which sucks because...i'd really like to be there in person.


----------



## kjba86 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think a few people have said they were rejected/interview requested for Production/Directing. From my observation it seemed very heavy on those already in CA.

Has anyone else heard anything recently?


----------



## Ice (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!

First of all, congrats to all of you who did get an interview! I have kinda missed this forum, the thing is that each time that I looked for UCLA 2010 I seemed to not find the right forum... yup it was weird. Enough babbling from me and good luck to all of ya!!


----------



## agagnon87 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats guys! Here's hoping they just plain haven't gotten to the rest of the country other than the coasts yet...


----------



## Scriptyscribe (Feb 23, 2010)

New to the board. Just received my email confirming an interview for UCLA MFA Screenwriting on West Coast. I interviewed last year in NYC. Everything is pushed back his yr considering I interviewed early Jan last yr. Seems as though half of the MFA class is composed of Prof. Program students. They post the PP alums that continue to the MFA on their website, looks like at least 13 each yr. Congrats to interviewees!


----------



## alect006 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Got the customary rejection email just now - was expecting it though, application was due same day as my thesis for uni, and was admittedly pretty terrible. Good luck to everyone else, and here's hoping USC and AFI pull through :S.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 24, 2010)

I just got the rejection email for directing. Have to say I'm pretty surprised, as previously I'd applied to UCLA and got the email that said I was in the top 25% of applicants. The application I submitted this time is way stronger than that one and has gotten me interviews at NYU and Columbia.

I guess it goes to show that you can never really tell what's going to happen.


----------



## Ananas (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Robot_m, I'm sorry to hear about your email. I'm really surprised because you were one of the few on this forum to get an interview with the top NYC schools -Columbia and NYU.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 24, 2010)

robot_m that's really too bad. I'm really wishing you best of luck on the other schools. It is such a crapshoot.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Robot, you never know with admissions offices and schools.  It could all hinge on one person's decision or your materials not connecting with a new staff member or whatever.  I am sorry, though, as it is a tough blow but hey, chin up.  NYU and Columbia are top 1 and 2 when it comes to churning out student academy award winners, and in my mind, are on par with UCLA.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ditto, email received and rejected.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear wannabe2!


----------



## kjba86 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds like the notices have gone up precipitously. I'm hoping people hear some good news this week! No word seems to be good word at the moment...


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 24, 2010)

Wannabe2 and robot_m sorry to hear that;hope you will get in your favorite school soon. did you guys have interview or it's again rejection without interview?


----------



## agagnon87 (Feb 24, 2010)

Same here, kjba, hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 24, 2010)

here's a shot of consolation for you wannabe2...  Hopefully in some way it will work out for the best.


----------



## Jay Drose (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry to hear that.

Any of the rejection e-mails screenwriting applicants? Or are all you guys directing?


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that guys, I hope you get into the other programs you applied for.
___________

To those that have gotten the interview, have they contacted you back yet about the scheduled times for the interview? I emailed two days ago and haven't heard anything. Any word?


----------



## Mrpels (Feb 24, 2010)

Guys, I just had my interview for the Producers Program via Skype. I think it went well but I don't know if my pitch was too good, it was the first one I've ever done. They are interviewing 30 people and only 15 will get in, so fingers crossed!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 24, 2010)

beezy16, don't worry...it takes a few days to be e-mailed by Cheri. you will find all the information you need for interview in e-mail


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks HI FILM! Are you currently in the program?


----------



## bbaler4444 (Feb 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> Sorry to hear that guys, I hope you get into the other programs you applied for.
> ___________
> 
> To those that have gotten the interview, have they contacted you back yet about the scheduled times for the interview? I emailed two days ago and haven't heard anything. Any word?



Mrpels, where did you hear that they are interviewing 30 people? I too interviewed for the PP program.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 24, 2010)

No beezy16. I already got the interview. Cheri e-mailed to me 3-4 days after her call.


----------



## Mrpels (Feb 24, 2010)

Bbaler444, they told me so in the interview


----------



## rosie922 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all - I've been lurking on the boards for a while but never felt that compelled to post till now. I'm also a Producer's program applicant who interviewed today. Bbaler, Mrpels, did the people you interviewed with ask you about your interest in other areas of film? Or did they keep the interview only focused on producing?

The interviewers told me we should be hearing in 2 - 3 weeks, wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey!
I just had my interview past weekend. Mine was not short and they asked a lot of questions about my background. I dont know how well the interview was, it was pretty casual. They told me that we will notified on march 10th. and they also told me that if I want to send them some portfolio work I can reply to their interview email. Do you guys think I should send them some of my work? I have some shorts but they are not amazing. I havent heard anything from NYU, USC or Columbia.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 24, 2010)

nunu - did you bring any visual samples to the interview? cuz they said in the email that we can bring them, mine is not good, so i dont want to show them unless it's a requirement. and also, are you are foreign student in the US?


----------



## bbaler4444 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mrpels--30 interviews for 15 spots is great news. I spoke with a UCLA PP alum who told me the ratio of interviews to acceptances was typically 3:1.

Rosie--No, they pretty much kept it on producing. I see you are located in NY, did you come out here for the interview, did they go to you, or did you skype? Just curious. They also told me it would probably be a few weeks before hearing anything.


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 24, 2010)

HI FILM - I hope you hear good news soon! Were you interviewed for the producer's program? I actually am interviewing for the Screenwriting program.
__________

Anyone out there know what they ask for Screenwriting in the interview?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 24, 2010)

Beezy16, it was for MFA Directing. Good luck to all.


----------



## PrimalProducer (Feb 24, 2010)

So can we pretty much bank on no more interviews being given out for the Producers Program? It seems like quite a few people have already had their interview, let alone being requested for one.

:/ Thoughts?


----------



## Mrpels (Feb 25, 2010)

Primal Producer, they said they started interviewing this week...so I don't know what to say. I'm in a similar situation with AFI, I see lots of people being interviewed but they haven't called me at all. They also said they never had as many applicants as this year.

Rosie, my interview was only focused on the questions they sent out. Geez, I feel so relieved.

I had a skype interview because I am based in South Korea, eventhough I am Spanish-United States Citize.


----------



## rosie922 (Feb 25, 2010)

yes! So glad that my interview is over, I was so nervous. I had about given up hope when I got the email about the interview. 

Bbaler, my interview was via Skype / the phone (there were some tech. difficulties with Skype). The email they sent me said I could interview in person if I wanted, but given the short notice I couldn't get out to LA / get off work.


----------



## alvical (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about screenwriting applicants?  I'm going nuts over here.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 25, 2010)

Alvical,

I'm screenwriting, and got the call for an interview earlier this week. It seems like they are still scheduling interviews. The primary week they offered me was March 22-27, but I asked for the NYC date on the 13th.

Best of luck. They seem to still be putting things together out there, so there is still hope.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

alvical, i'm also MFA in Screenwriting and i got an email on monday of this week.  they said they will be holding interviews (for us) the week of March 22-27.  since i've heard nothing since then, i assume they're still processing/contacting people.  so Impossible Protagonist, yours was a call? not an email? hmmph.


----------



## asr (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm an MFA Production applicant from the Midwest. Has anyone from my area been asked for an interview? Or have all production interviewees been from the coasts so far?


----------



## kjba86 (Feb 25, 2010)

asr,

I fit your profile and haven't heard anything.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 25, 2010)

Neville,

I got a email, then a call when I requested a date change. The call was from Alan, and came in last night. I don't think you have anything to worry about. They're just now putting the finishing touches on the NYC interview times on the 12th and 13th.

Good luck!


----------



## Scriptyscribe (Feb 25, 2010)

WillieGreen- Just have a few questions for you: What was your experience in the Prof. Program for SW? Were you turned down after or before you had went through the PP?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

IP,

Thanks, that helps.  Good luck with your interview!!!

All the best to all the rest, too.
Nev


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by Scriptyscribe:
> WillieGreen- Just have a few questions for you: What was your experience in the Prof. Program for SW? Were you turned down after or before you had went through the PP?




The program was good.  It was two nights a week.  On Mondays all of the students attended a lecture, then we had small workshops (8 people) on a different day of the week.  You're in the same workshop for two quarters, then you switch to a different instructor with different people for the final quarter.  The best thing about writing programs is they force you to be accountable to turn in pages, and they afford you the opportunity to get quality feedback.

And I was turned down before AND after I did the program.  

I sent in a pretty crappy application (I can't even bear to read the tripe I sent in), and got flatly rejected.  No interview.  But I got an invitation for the PP.  

I did that program and decided to apply again, and that's when I got the interview.  

And I got another interview this year.

This ain't my first rodeo!


----------



## Juli (Feb 25, 2010)

I had my interview for Producers Program yesterday. I think it went well but I am so bad at telling... I'm happy about the odds too; 12-15 out of 30 (Ben Harris told me that too when I asked at the end of the interview) seems SOOOO good! Especially compared to NYU's Dual (30 interviewed, 5 get in) and Peter Stark's dreaded 15:1... We'll see. Bbaler, Rosie, Mrperls (and I'm sure I'm missing many), GOOD LUCK!! hope to meet you at school. Please post as soon as you get notice! I will do the same.


----------



## taraberyl (Feb 25, 2010)

any new word on production applicants on the east coast?  have they all been contacted for interviews?  is it a bad sign if we haven't heard?


----------



## bbaler4444 (Feb 25, 2010)

Juli--glad your interview went well. How was the experience through Skype? I did it in person, but have to imagine it is pretty difficult through a computer.

The worst part is waiting! Can't believe I have to wait another two weeks! Out of curiosity, when were you notified that you had received an interview. They seem to be sending these out in batches.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 25, 2010)

I received notification, in a very polite manner, that I was not accepted to the UCLA program (MFA in filmmaking) tonight @ 11.59AM. Good luck to those who were scheduled for interviews and I hope that you may flourish in the program.


----------



## Joel Goffin Film Composer (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry to hear that. best of luck to you... keep at it


----------



## Mrpels (Feb 25, 2010)

bballer, 
I was notified about my interview feb. 11. The Skype interview went pretty well, since I live overseas, I'm very used to talking to my family like this, but of course, is not the same as sharing a physical space and being able to do some close ups on the interviewers' reaction to your answers


----------



## Antelope9 (Feb 26, 2010)

I spoke with Cheri Smith yesterday, who told me that the MFA Cinematography applications would likely be selected for interview this weekend. So I would hope to hear about an interview next week if you applied to the Cinematography program. Good luck!


----------



## Ben (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow! That's really exciting. I'd totally written off UCLA--assuming I didn't hear about an interview yet, but here we go cinematographers...


----------



## Juli (Feb 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by bbaler4444:
> Juli--glad your interview went well. How was the experience through Skype? I did it in person, but have to imagine it is pretty difficult through a computer.
> 
> The worst part is waiting! Can't believe I have to wait another two weeks! Out of curiosity, when were you notified that you had received an interview. They seem to be sending these out in batches.



I got an email on the 19th. 
What other schools are you waiting to hear from? Preparing for other interviews makes the wait easier and time go faster.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 26, 2010)

anyone know if i could wear jeans to the interview? or should i be more formally dressed? 

btw...anyone in NYC heading to UCLA this weekend? i dont know if the snow is a problem, and seems like there is a T-storm in LA as well.


----------



## asr (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't heard anything from UCLA. No interview, no rejection. Anyone else?

I assume that, unlike what seems to be the case with USC, UCLA interviews everyone who ends up being accepted. Correct?


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 26, 2010)

asr: I am in the exact same boat as you with this school! I know last year some Production/Directing applicants were invited to interview around March 5th. This year people were invited earlier so I'm not sure what that means for us. To my knowledge, all accepted applicants are interviewed. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Justanapple, I think jeans are fine (nice jeans though).  This is L.A.  and if there's one thing I know about here is, unless you work as a hotel manager/concierge or in a law firm or in a big government office, it seems less is more when it comes to clothes.  Jeans seem acceptable in so many businesses, but if you wanna play it safe do business casual.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 26, 2010)

Neville - thanks for the advice, i'd like to wear jeans is possible, i look bad in formal pants.


----------



## supershriebman (Feb 26, 2010)

I made an account just to warn the poster before me.  I am a student in the film dept at UCLA (undergrad).  

What you wear at your interview should show that you actually care to get into the program.  There is always talk of that one guy who showed up in casual wear and we just threw his application out after the interview.  Admissions was pretty annoyed.  

Just a friendly warning.  I don't want you to become one of these department stories.  

This might be LA, but then again it's UCLA and that name carries a prestige that requires no explanation


----------



## Jubs (Feb 26, 2010)

Agreed. Never go casual to an interview. Doesn't matter how nice or expensive your jeans are. It's a grad school interview, and spots are limited. You want to dress like you care.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 26, 2010)

Khakis and a tucked-in shirt should suffice.

I went suit & tie last year, and felt a little overdressed.


----------



## ok2play (Feb 26, 2010)

oh man...something tells me i didn't get picked...  haven't gotten any word

anyone here a transfer applicant?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 27, 2010)

WillieGreen:

Do you know how many people get picked for a screenwriting interview and how many spots there are? In general, of course. 

Thanks!


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Feb 27, 2010)

ok2play, I'm a transfer applicant, we're talking in a thread over on the Undergrad board. They are sending out invites for interviews for the BA in March. Come chat on the undergrad thread: 

http://forums.studentfilms.com.../641106215#641106215


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> WillieGreen:
> 
> Do you know how many people get picked for a screenwriting interview and how many spots there are? In general, of course.
> ...




Last year I was told they had close to 600 applications, and picked 60 for interviews.

Out of those 60, they admitted 20-25.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Better odds than at first...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 27, 2010)

On the question of what to wear, a professor advised me to avoid a suit. I think I'm going with a blazer, dress shirt, sweater, and tie, with jeans and dress shoes. It's always been a good look for me. I bought a whole new outfit for this. Men's Wearhouse loves me right now, like, hardcore.

Khaki always makes me look like I'm late for a shift at Staples, regardless of what I pair it with. I can iron it for a hour, and it InstaWrinkles on me. Some people just can't wear it. I would be part of that population.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 27, 2010)

anyone interviewed today want to share the experience? 

heading to the interview tomorrow! good luck to all interviewees!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> On the question of what to wear, a professor advised me to avoid a suit. I think I'm going with a blazer, dress shirt, sweater, and tie, with jeans and dress shoes. It's always been a good look for me. I bought a whole new outfit for this. Men's Wearhouse loves me right now, like, hardcore.
> 
> Khaki always makes me look like I'm late for a shift at Staples, regardless of what I pair it with. I can iron it for a hour, and it InstaWrinkles on me. Some people just can't wear it. I would be part of that population.



A professor who wrote one of my three LoR also recommended that I shouldn't wear a suit, but told me that if I wasn't sure, it was always better to overdress rather than underdress.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did they say why you shouldn't wear a suit? I'm just curious. Is it trying too hard or....
tell me!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 28, 2010)

The way I see it, it's an interview and they didn't specify a dress code. 

To me, that means wear a suit. To each his/her own, though.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 28, 2010)

How funny, the whole reason I found this site is because I googled "what to wear to an AFI interview!"

I interviewed at AFI and UCLA, both for screenwriting.  I wore modern-cut, tailored pantsuits with casual flair and killer heels...a funky, fashionable top instead of a traditional collared shirt.  I was me, but me trying to impress.  I felt pretty and capable, elegant and confident, which is a great feeling to have going into an interview.  

But if you're not going to feel confident in a suit, then  I don't think it's a good idea.  I say dress up in your own way that leaves you feeling that way about yourself...what would you wear to a friend's wedding, or any special occasion, really?

At my UCLA interview there was a very, very scrubby guy who went in before me, holes in his clothes, dandruff flakes and ketchup stains on his shirt.  It was his second interview for UCLA after not getting past the interview stage the year before.  I personally was surprised at his appearance and felt my choices were right, but hey, it couldn't be too important  if he got brought back again, right?  I have no idea if he got in. 

My interviewers were dressed quite casually, both in jeans. 

At AFI, we were all totally suited up.  The interviewers were business casual, khakis and what not.

My two cents and personal experience.

Best of luck, y'all.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by Daniel Peck:
> The way I see it, it's an interview and they didn't specify a dress code.
> 
> To me, that means wear a suit. To each his/her own, though.




Wear what you're comfortable in.  

As long as you don't show up in flip-flops and a wife-beater, I don't think your sartorial choice is going to factor into their admission decision.

Hell, at least I hope not...


----------



## Daniel Peck (Feb 28, 2010)

I find myself consistently agreeing with Dolemite's nemesis on this topic. 

I would hope that A) nobody would wear something grossly inappropriate, thinking that it was the proper attire to this sort of event, and B) UCLA probably isn't going to disqualify anyone based solely on what they wear to the interview.

Personally, I feel like a shark when I'm wearing an honest to goodness suit-and-tie. It goes back to my days doing competitive speech and debate in high school, and it probably has to do with the fact that my life isn't full of really good reasons to wear a suit at the moment. 

Like I said though, to each his/her own. If you want to go business casual, I doubt the gentlemen from UCLA are going to faint when you step through the door.

If, however, the UCLA interview is indeed more of a fashion show than an analysis of your potential as a screenwriter, I would like to encourage everyone to wear the ketchup-stained wife-beater and flip-flops (and wash their hair as little as possible before they walk through the door). It would really help my chances of getting to Pasadena.


----------



## rosie922 (Mar 1, 2010)

Not necessarily helpful for a grad school interview but: I worked as an interviewer for my college, undergraduate. We never really judged an applicant on what they were wearing unless it was wildly out of place, like cutoff shorts and a ripped tank top. What the student said was always more important.  Saying that though, it is important to make a good first impression, as people will subconsciously judge you on appearance. So look put together and like you spent some time thinking about what to wear for your interview.

I interviewed at Stark in the fall, when they were doing voluntary interviews, wearing a nice vintage pencil skirt and a slightly modern, but throw back, blouse with flats (I'm what you'd call above average height).  A costume designer friend helped me pick out the outfit for a dressed up yet youthful look. My UCLA interview was via skype, so I just worried about top. I wore a cardigan over a silk blouse, with minimal jewlery. For both interviews I felt comfortable in clothes I would wear everyday without being overdressed.

Good luck with your UCLA interview. I'm sure you'll dazzle them with your words and they won't think twice about what you are wearing!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rosie922:

I liked that you got all dressed up for a Skype interview b/c I think it's important to see it/feel it/be it like jayimess sort of mentioned in her post. 

Thank you for the comprehensive fashion advice. However, I wish it were April something or other and I knew where I would be this fall...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 1, 2010)

Generally,

Sorry it took me a bit to get back to you, I didn't notice your question.

No, no real reason not to wear a suit, just a guideline. As it's been said, you have to be comfortable to really sell yourself. That's why I said no khaki, for me. It's just not me.

I meet with alot of academics in my current day job. The rule of thumb I've always taken is to be dressed one step above them. It makes everyone uncomfortable is someone is dressed to far above or below everyone else. To me, it's distracting. If everyone is around the same level it's more comfortable for everyone involved, and dressing just a little bit tighter shows respect.

Personally, i feel if one person is wearing a suit, and everyone else is in jeans, then there is no way the suited person can feel like they have a level playing field. Too much of a power dynamic on display.

Anyway, i could be 100% wrong on this, but that's my take, and I'm sticking too it.

And of course, I think any program is going to be far more concerned with what you say then how you look, within reason.

Good luck!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 1, 2010)

just had my UCLA interview, the interviwers were all nice, but i think i blew the pitch part... well, i am gonna hate myself for a while on this. 

they told me the acceptance/rejection notice will be given after MArch 15th, so i think there is a big chance they are done with interview notifications already, since next week seems like to be the last interviewing week. 

good luck!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 1, 2010)

JustaPineapple,

How is the pitch question phrased? Or do they just sit back and say "Pitch or DIE!"


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by Daniel Peck:
> I find myself consistently agreeing with Dolemite's nemesis on this topic.








> I would hope that A) nobody would wear something grossly inappropriate, thinking that it was the proper attire to this sort of event, and B) UCLA probably isn't going to disqualify anyone based solely on what they wear to the interview.
> 
> Personally, I feel like a shark when I'm wearing an honest to goodness suit-and-tie. It goes back to my days doing competitive speech and debate in high school, and it probably has to do with the fact that my life isn't full of really good reasons to wear a suit at the moment.
> 
> ...




Word.

And one more thing:  After you're accepted and you fly out here (I say you're in), in case you don't mapquest UCLA, the Rose Bowl is in Pasadena, but the campus is across town in Westwood.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2010)

IP: That sounds a sound perspective.

I wonder if ketchup guy was a stress eater...


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 1, 2010)

The notification date of March 15th, what program is that for? I know my screenwriting interview is not until the week of March 22-27. Just a little nervous...


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2010)

As far as I know, screenwriting applicants won't hear anything until early April. Screenwriting interviews in NYC are on the 12th and 13th. Screenwriting interviews in LA are between the 22nd-27th.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Daniel Peck:
> I find myself consistently agreeing with Dolemite's nemesis on this topic.








> I would hope that A) nobody would wear something grossly inappropriate, thinking that it was the proper attire to this sort of event, and B) UCLA probably isn't going to disqualify anyone based solely on what they wear to the interview.
> 
> Personally, I feel like a shark when I'm wearing an honest to goodness suit-and-tie. It goes back to my days doing competitive speech and debate in high school, and it probably has to do with the fact that my life isn't full of really good reasons to wear a suit at the moment.
> 
> ...




Word.

And one more thing:  After you're accepted and you fly out here (I say you're in), in case you don't mapquest UCLA, the Rose Bowl is in Pasadena, but the campus is across town in Westwood. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Embarrassingly enough, I thought the entire campus was in Pasadena. I used to do sports talk radio and all I know about campuses that I've never been to is based in athletics.

If we both get in, I'll just come out and say I can't wait for us to work on a reimagining of Dolemite. I'm thinking Terrence Howard as Dolemite, Michael Clarke Duncan as Willie Green, and Ludacris as the Creeper.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, Dan!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 1, 2010)

Impossible Protagonist - well, in my case, they were just like "pitch it", but i mentioned the pitch myself before they even asked me to, so i dont know if they have a phrased question for that...


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 2, 2010)

Received my MFA Screenwriting interview time and date for West Coast interviews today on UCLA campus. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 2, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> Received my MFA Screenwriting interview time and date for West Coast interviews today on UCLA campus. Anyone else hear anything?



No follow-up yet.

Who are you interviewing with?


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 2, 2010)

likewise. no followup yet.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 2, 2010)

no word on my interview yet, but now i'm getting excited!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 2, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> Received my MFA Screenwriting interview time and date for West Coast interviews today on UCLA campus. Anyone else hear anything?



No follow-up yet.

Who are you interviewing with? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hal Ackerman.


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> Received my MFA Screenwriting interview time and date for West Coast interviews today on UCLA campus. Anyone else hear anything?



Was this first you heard from UCLA or follow up to confirm location?


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 3, 2010)

Follow up from Hal Ackerman to confirm interview location and time on campus. Last year I received an email from a TA when I interviewed in NYC.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 3, 2010)

CoffeeKid:

How long is your interview setup for? 



Did anyone else get their intv time for 20 minutes into the hour? ie 11:20? I'm wondering if that means it's a 40 minute intv or a 20 minute intv? 

I'm just obsessively decoding whenever possible...


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 3, 2010)

E-mail didn't specify the duration of interview. Last year's interview for me was 30-40 minutes. I've heard of varying interview times from 15 min to an hour so my guess is that it depends on how interesting and sociable the writer is in person with respect to other appointments. 

Any word on other confirmed time slots for West coast interviews?


----------



## Antelope9 (Mar 3, 2010)

Have any Cinematography Graduate applicants heard about interviews, or rejections? I still have no word, and expected to hear something early this week.


----------



## Ben (Mar 3, 2010)

No word here Antelope. Very weird, thus far have heard from every other school (and UCLA was the first deadline!)


----------



## Antelope9 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Ben. I'll keep the forum updated, and would really like to hear when other cinematography applicants start hearing anything.


----------



## BD_Islander (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey fellow hopefuls,

I'm an international applicant from Bermuda, applied to the producing program. I read earlier that 30 have been contacted for interviews, of which 15 will be chosen.

I didn't receive a phone-call for an interview, but haven't received a rejection yet. Don't know what to think but it doesn't seem too promising!

Any other int'l applicants to the producing program in the same boat? or have any producing applicants been contacted since last week about interviews?


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 4, 2010)

interviews vs. places available

I think UCLA accepts @25/year into the screenwriting MFA. I heard somewhere (unofficially - maybe here?) that half those spaces are for graduates of UCLA's Professional Program. Regardless, there seems to be a LOT of interviews being set up. 
Does anybody have any idea how many interviews there are vs. spots? I was hoping it was about 2-to-1, but looks like it could be much higher.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by maltesefalcon:
> interviews vs. places available
> 
> I think UCLA accepts @25/year into the screenwriting MFA. I heard somewhere (unofficially - maybe here?) that half those spaces are for graduates of UCLA's Professional Program. Regardless, there seems to be a LOT of interviews being set up.
> Does anybody have any idea how many interviews there are vs. spots? I was hoping it was about 2-to-1, but looks like it could be much higher.




As far as I know, they interview 60.

Here's a list of Professional Program alumni who have been admitted to the MFA program:

http://www.filmprograms.ucla.edu/grads.htm


----------



## story2tell (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta say this http://www.filmprograms.ucla.edu/grads.htm is disheartening.  So, basically people who participate in the professional program account for 1/2 of the MFA candidates each year.  So, if 60 people are interviewed for the MFA program I wonder if that includes the professional program members.  If not, that means 1/4 of the interviewees are accepted. If so, the odds don't change much.  Based on the number of people posting on this forum that they have interviews I am guessing the professional program people are not part of the 60.  Sigh.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by story2tell:
> Gotta say this http://www.filmprograms.ucla.edu/grads.htm is disheartening.  So, basically people who participate in the professional program account for 1/2 of the MFA candidates each year.  So, if 60 people are interviewed for the MFA program I wonder if that includes the professional program members.  If not, that means 1/4 of the interviewees are accepted. If so, the odds don't change much.  Based on the number of people posting on this forum that they have interviews I am guessing the professional program people are not part of the 60.  Sigh.




Trust me, they are.

I did the PP before I applied last year, and got an interview (and ultimately didn't get in).

There's no guarantee you're in if you do the PP.

I know at least one person who did the PP and didn't get an interview.


----------



## story2tell (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> 
> Trust me, they are.
> 
> ...



A huge wave of relief just washed over me.  Thanks WillieGreen.  

My interview is next week in New York.  Trying not to get too nervous.  

What kind of questions do they ask?  I am compiling the names of the screenwriters of my favorite movies, and listing my favorite TV shows and books.  Can't really believe I have an interview to be honest.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Willie - that's really helpful.

My question is since there is only 15-30 min set aside per interview, how does one do more than make a good initial impression? 

I know someone who also interviewed but didn't get in. She felt she blew it, but other than trying to avoid a blown interview like that, not sure how to do well with that time constraint.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 4, 2010)

My interview was pretty quick.  Probably under 15 minutes.

It was more like a conversation.  The only really "interview" topics were:

1. What's your biggest strength as a writer?
2. What's your biggest weakness?
3. Pitch me a story 
4. Who would you cast in the film?
5. Do you have any questions for me?


My friend was randomly asked about theatre and playwrights, so maybe have a few in mind.


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Indiana Bones: AMAZING breakdown. Thanks so much. This will be invaluable in prepping for this interview!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> 
> As far as I know, they interview 60.
> ...



There I am on that list, Willie!  I'm a first-year MFA screenwriting student at UCLA.  Of the 25 in my class half are from the Professional Program.  I would suggest it to anyone who doesn't make the cut this year. It's a superb way to meet the players beforehand (and vice-versa).  Not a program for the faint-hearted or the slacker, I assure you. Requirements include 4 feature-length screenplays (one per 10-week quarter) along with various courses from the Producer's program and the critical studies department +plus electives throughout.  Good luck everyone!  Bonne chance, Willie! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Thanks a bunch.

I'm going all in on the interview this time.  What does "going all in" mean?

I don't know, but I'm doing it.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 5, 2010)

All this info is definitely helpful. I've read of 30 second pitches and 20 minute pitches, so I wasn't really sure how much material to prepare...but now I do. Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Mooney (Mar 5, 2010)

Long time prowler. I applied to the screenwriting program and thought i was dead in the water. However, I just received a call from Linda Voorhees (sp). Will be interviewing on Wed in LA. So for those who have not heard, don't give up.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 5, 2010)

Got a call from Linda a few minutes ago, too.  

LOL I almost didn't answer because no number showed up.


----------



## Jonathan Mooney (Mar 5, 2010)

You got an email though, right Willie? I never received one, so it was a big surprise for me. I never answer blocked numbers either, but I'm happy I did.   

Are you interviewing this week? I thought people on the west coast were interviewing in the 3rd week of March.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jonathan Mooney:
> You got an email though, right Willie? I never received one, so it was a big surprise for me. I never answer blocked numbers either, but I'm happy I did.
> 
> Are you interviewing this week? I thought people on the west coast were interviewing in the 3rd week of March.




Yeah I got the email, but I wasn't expecting anything this early.  I'm interviewing next week.  

I guess the 22nd to 27th is like the final window.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 5, 2010)

congrats to both of you.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Josephine Martorana:
> Has anyone heard anything about NY interviews yet?



I heard thru grapevine that the NY interviews are during the week of the 22nd. Have not heard, however, if they've all been scheduled as of yet.

Remember - it ain't over 'til the final schoolbell rings.  Ya'll could get calls throughout the summer - people say YES and change their plans all the time.  There's a lesson to be learned from every step forward.  Think positive & send those positive energy vibes out into the universe with every smile.  "Karma is real," she said, hoping they didnt think she was a total nutjob.  "Good things happen for good people." </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

If you guys are talking about the Screenwriting MFA, I'm interviewing on Saturday March 13 in NYC.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 5, 2010)

so have they changed the interview times for everyone in LA? I was scheduled on the 22nd. Any news on the interviews as a whole Wille?


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all past interviewees and current students for all the insight!

I'm interviewing next week in NYC.  Question for those interviewing: what kind of writer are you, or what genre will you be pitching?  (I'm a comedy guy).


----------



## story2tell (Mar 5, 2010)

NY interviews are the 12th and 13th.  

As to what I'm pitching, that is a great question... submitted a thriller and am deciding between a romantic comedy or suspense drama. Plus I have two bio-pics on which I am working.

BTW Willie Green and IndianaBones:  Thanks for the insight to the process.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm mainly a comedy writer, but I'm most likely pitching an action drama.


----------



## Ben (Mar 7, 2010)

Any stirring from cinematographers?


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm interviewing via Skype this Tuesday, March 9th.  Looks like two others will be doing the same. I'm stressing over the pitch! Not sure what I'm going to do at this point.

EDIT: Oh, and thanks to everyone that has provided info on what we can expect from the interviews!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 8, 2010)

WillieGreen and IndianaBones:

How much do you think the interview matters? 

Obviously it matters, but I guess I'm just looking for your insights on the whole process.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> I think the interview does matter.  First of all, you need to have skills as a writer - which is why you've come as far as the interview process in the first place. Considering the fact that  there are hundreds of applicants and perhaps only 40 interviews granted, know that your writing abilities have been noticed. What they're looking for now is how you present yourself.  If all things are equal, I would think they're looking more for the positive go-getter with bright ideas and stamina than the great writer who lives in a dark cave and doesn't bathe.  You get the drift. I know it sounds silly but just "be yourself." Be open and positive and inquisitive (have some questions to ask the interviewer about himself/the program)and passionate about something and smell good!  Good luck everyone!




I'll have what she's having.


Yeah I don't have any particular insights, especially considering I was shown the door last year, but here's my take.  My guess is the interview is most important for the "on the fence" candidates.  Their top choices aren't going to blow their slots during an interview unless they're psychos or lepers.  

Just be personable and eager.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 8, 2010)

I totally bathe!

Thanks for the insight. Much appreciated!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 8, 2010)

However, I am a psycho....

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 8, 2010)

Anybody else on the board interviewing in NYC this weekend?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 8, 2010)

Guys,

Dont really want to bother... But this topic is about UCLA and Im lost in informations about loads of schools. Can someone tell me whats going on for UCLA at the mo, regarding aceptances, rejections?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by Zumbi:
> Guys,
> 
> Dont really want to bother... But this topic is about UCLA and Im lost in informations about loads of schools. Can someone tell me whats going on for UCLA at the mo, regarding aceptances, rejections?




Which program did you apply to?


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> I think the interview does matter.  First of all, you need to have skills as a writer - which is why you've come as far as the interview process in the first place. Considering the fact that  there are hundreds of applicants and perhaps only 40 interviews granted, know that your writing abilities have been noticed. What they're looking for now is how you present yourself.  If all things are equal, I would think they're looking more for the positive go-getter with bright ideas and stamina than the great writer who lives in a dark cave and doesn't bathe.  You get the drift. I know it sounds silly but just "be yourself." Be open and positive and inquisitive (have some questions to ask the interviewer about himself/the program)and passionate about something and smell good!  Good luck everyone!




I'll have what she's having.


Yeah I don't have any particular insights, especially considering I was shown the door last year, but here's my take.  My guess is the interview is most important for the "on the fence" candidates.  Their top choices aren't going to blow their slots during an interview unless they're psychos or lepers.  

Just be personable and eager. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

WillieGreen or IndianaBones: Do you really think they have top choices and on the fence folks in mind when they go into interviewng process? Also, WillieGreen, when you wer ein the Prof. Program did you get to know the co-chairs at all, one on one?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 8, 2010)

How many here consider themselves a good writer? EDIT: I'm kidding!

I'd love to think that we'll all get in, but I am hopeful that we'll all get what we need soon enough.

Good luck to all!


----------



## my handle (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello everybody, and thanks for sharing your helpful insights on this forum. I'm new here (first post) and very grateful to have this supportive community. 

I've applied to UCLA's MFA in Screenwriting for Fall '10, and I have a question for IndianaBones and others in the know: I haven't received a call or email about scheduling an interview, and I'm wondering if I should start to assume the worst. Is UCLA possibly still in the process of contacting people for LA interviews? Has IndianaBones or anyone else ever heard of applicants being admitted without an interview? As you can probably tell, I'm still (foolishly perhaps) keeping a sliver of hope alive, though I realize it's not looking very good at this late stage in the game if we haven't heard a peep.

Thanks very much in advance for any and all news/advice!


----------



## 4ms4 (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't received any communication yet as well.. wondering whether no news is good news, or if it is a big fat "You're Outta There!"


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 8, 2010)

I gotta bathe? Seriously? ****in' A.

Thanks again, Indy & Willie.

I'm in the hot seat in NY this Fri.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> However, I am a psycho....
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Psycho works for me. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

If I end up on campus, I'll be looking for you.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

my handle & 4ms4,


As far as I know, nobody gets in without an interview.  HOWEVER, someone 1 or 2 pages back said they didn't receive an email notification about an interview back in February, but got a call for an interview out of the blue this past Friday.  

Don't throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> 
> WillieGreen or IndianaBones: Do you really think they have top choices and on the fence folks in mind when they go into interviewng process? Also, WillieGreen, when you wer ein the Prof. Program did you get to know the co-chairs at all, one on one?




That's just my own whimsical logic.  No clue if it's true.  It just seems they should have an idea of who they like going into the proceedings.  

And I did the PP in 2007-08.  Some of the (smart) sycophants in my class got to know the co-chairs.  Unfortunately I didn't.


----------



## my handle (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you, Willie. I saw that post as well. It gave me hope. Wishing you and everyone else the best of luck.


----------



## sdht (Mar 8, 2010)

I too have not heard anything from the screenwriting program. 

Thank you everyone for all the information. This is very helpful.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 9, 2010)

Did anyone else interviewing for screenwriting this weekend in New York get the schedule email?
There are 16 interviewing each day for a total of 32 in NYC alone.
That confirms what someone said before, about 60 interviews.
Thankfully, that person also said those in the Professional Program must interview. (Right?)
So our chances stand at about 50%. Not too bad.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope it's about 60 interviews and not more. 32 in NY alone seems like a lot.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 9, 2010)

me, too. One co-chair is meeting 12 in a single day in LA. I'm assuming that is not the only day he's doing interviews. This leaves out the other co-chair, and the other professors who conduct interviews. Plus skype, etc. I would assume this means they are interviewing at least twice the number they are interviewing in NY in LA, which would imply almost a hundred interviews.
I hope I am wrong and that's just the nerves talking.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Indiana,

Do you know if they're interviewing a ton of people this year because they've probably received a ton of applications? I'm talking about the MFA program and not the PP.

If you have any info, it would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Guys

I talked to Cheri today. She said they will announce the admission results for MFA Directing tomorrow. They will call or e-mail.


----------



## pleiades (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as those of you who haven't heard a peep since submission. My hope meter has dropped from a 75 to about a 3.5 and I am okay with that. There is still a chance of lightning striking, but at the same time if the shoe drops, I am prepared to accept that God has arranged for that shoe to drop. I will also take that as a sign that He's declined my generous offer of church attendance for 6 months.


----------



## omelette (Mar 9, 2010)

I m MFA production 
Got a congrats email today and official letter should come in a few DAYS. 
For all of you who are starting to feel hopeless. 
1) It's still early March 
2) You don't really need a masters degree to make it in this industry. Look at successful directors and producers 
3) 3 more years of school might be a waste of time for you. By the time we graduate you will already be an established producer or director.
I realize that now that I am accepted. Of course I will go and it's an amazing opportunity but it wouldn't have been the end of the world if I wasn't accepted.


----------



## 4ms4 (Mar 9, 2010)

When do they send out the producing program acceptance notifications? Do we have a count in here of how many producing program applicants have been interviewed?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, Indiana. I guess time will tell.


----------



## IndianaBones (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Thanks, Indiana. I guess time will tell.



good wishes to you!


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by 4ms4:
> When do they send out the producing program acceptance notifications? Do we have a count in here of how many producing program applicants have been interviewed?



+1 as far as producers program applicants. A few pages back on this thread, another interviewee reported that Ben had told him/her they were interviewing 30 candidates for 15 spots. This seems to be the best number we have to off of, though I have heard in the past the number of interviewees was closer to 50. 

I think 30 sounds more realistic considering time constraints, but that may just be wishful thinking.

When I interviewed, I was told I would hear back in three weeks---and this is third week, so I guess we could hear any day now.


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 9, 2010)

When I interviewed, they told me March 15 would be the notification date. I was told this by the head of the Producers Program


----------



## 4ms4 (Mar 9, 2010)

lame-o. I think I'm out then. good luck and congrats to all that get in!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by yonkondy:
> Did anyone else interviewing for screenwriting this weekend in New York get the schedule email?
> There are 16 interviewing each day for a total of 32 in NYC alone.
> That confirms what someone said before, about 60 interviews.
> ...



I do remember from a few pages back that a couple of people were offered interviews in LA, but ASKED for NY, so hopefully it just means that there are a lot of out-of-state applicants this year that are trying to save a few bucks on airfare...


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Screenwriter here. I was told over 2 weeks ago they'd be setting up an interview with me in LA, but STILL haven't heard when. Clock's ticking, people! Last interview date for screenwriters seems to be the 27th March. 

I've emailed them twice and called once: still nothing. Was I punkd? Did I dream it? Yikes!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

Had my interview this morning.  Thought it went well, but who knows?

Now the wait gets REALLY fun...


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Had my interview this morning.  Thought it went well, but who knows?
> 
> Now the wait gets REALLY fun...



Awesome! I've been having a blast for weeks now, so I don't know how it could get any better, really.

What did they ask? Did you pitch? Did they give you any statistics pertinent to this year's interview process? What were you wearing?


----------



## peacemaker (Mar 10, 2010)

Will they reimburse the flight tickets and the hotel expenses. I travelled from Colarado to LA for the interview. Is it appropriate to ask them?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Had my interview this morning.  Thought it went well, but who knows?
> 
> Now the wait gets REALLY fun...



Awesome! I've been having a blast for weeks now, so I don't know how it could get any better, really.

What did they ask? Did you pitch? Did they give you any statistics pertinent to this year's interview process? What were you wearing? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


No pitch.  No stats.  She said people would probably be notified first week of April.  She asked about a portion of my statement of purpose, my strengths, and a few other questions.  She asked me about playwrights, which threw me off a little bit.  That was about it.  Lasted maybe 45 minutes.  

And I couldn't get my zoot suit out of the cleaners in time, so I went with slacks and a dress shirt.  No jacket.  No tie.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by peacemaker:
> Will they reimburse the flight tickets and the hotel expenses. I travelled from Colarado to LA for the interview. Is it appropriate to ask them?




For your sake, do not ask.  

Just don't.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, WillieGreen! I'm glad that it went well. 

Good luck!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Willie, i remember you posting that you were interviewing at the end of March, what made them change your date?


----------



## nunu (Mar 10, 2010)

Any production students get any status notifications today? I am super curious to learn my status and they suppose to email or call people today so I am assuming I am not in!


----------



## jpcam (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't heard a worrddddd. I'm so nervous. Can they hurry!?


----------



## Ben (Mar 10, 2010)

Was just asked to send in my reel--cinematography applicant...Maybe now that they've decided on the 18 directors they are moving onto to the 2-3 cinematographers.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Guys, can one of our native speaker friends call Cheri to ask if they will notify us today


----------



## jpcam (Mar 10, 2010)

They did this last year though. They said one day and then didn't make the calls until a couple days later. I'm sure they're real busy and it's not like they forgot about us. I want them to hurry up as well, but it'll happen soon enough.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> Hey Willie, i remember you posting that you were interviewing at the end of March, what made them change your date?



No clue.  

I got a general email saying I would be contacted for an interview between the 22nd and 27th.

Then I got a call from Linda out of the blue.  Maybe each interviewer has his or her own pile, and they contact them at their own leisure.


----------



## endeleo (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a call last night around 8:30pm confirming I'd been accepted (MFA Directing). I was told I'd get a formal email from Cheri soon.  

I was told 18 were chosen.  It's possible they haven't notified everyone yet.  Good luck, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Willie! Good to hear the interview went well, good luck!


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 10, 2010)

I got the acceptance call for MFA directing, he said they were not done with the process.  Good luck to everyone...!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi JEFCOSTELLO,Cograts. When did you get the call?


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 10, 2010)

A couple of hours ago - guy was nice and I was eating dinner so it was a shock.


----------



## Antelope9 (Mar 10, 2010)

peacemaker

For your sake, I would definitely ask. Last year I interviewed for Cinematography, and was chosen as an alternate (didn't get accepted in the end). I asked for, and got reimbursement. It would be ridiculous to discriminate based on whether you asked for reimbursement, not to mention completely unethical. It's certainly not a strange thing to ask about, and if they have funds available then it helps offset the high cost of applying.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Antelope9:
> peacemaker
> 
> For your sake, I would definitely ask. Last year I interviewed for Cinematography, and was chosen as an alternate (didn't get accepted in the end). I asked for, and got reimbursement. It would be ridiculous to discriminate based on whether you asked for reimbursement, not to mention completely unethical. It's certainly not a strange thing to ask about, and if they have funds available then it helps offset the high cost of applying.




Or you could do that.

I'd be too chicken to ask one of the interviewers.  Maybe someone in the administrative office.


----------



## Antelope9 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, that makes sense.


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> The waiting has just begun.  Trust me.  By March 10th or so, you'll be having dreams about posting and checking your email and getting phone calls from schools and running through interviews in your mind (that may never happen). lol  It's all so much fun.  And pretty f-in maddening.



Yep, that's about right.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 11, 2010)

dfp7882:

How did your interview go? Did you have to pitch? What questions did they ask?

Thank you in advance for any info you have!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2010)

We don't have any friend here got rejection yet although he had interview, right?


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 11, 2010)

Howdy,

I applied for MFA Directing and was waitlisted just today. 

If anyone on this board was accepted to UCLA MFA Directing for this Fall 2010 and is choosing to decline their admission in favor of another school/whatever reason, if you would be so kind to let me/us know so we can have some idea of what the waitlisters' chances are? thanks!! =)


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2010)

at GrizzlyMan, can you see your decision status through their website? thanks


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Generally,

I think the interview went well. IÂ´ll echo what people have said in previous years and say that it felt more like a conversation than an interview, especially when I compare it to the crazy intense FSU interview.

There were three Skype interviews scheduled on my day, 30 minutes apart. My interview was the first and lasted about 20 minutes. Hal was very friendly, and the Professional Program pitch was quick and to the point. He didnÂ´t ask me to pitch anything. He asked me to name a film I liked and explain why. And he asked me some questions about my personal statement. ThatÂ´s about it!

Of course, by the next day I was thinking about all the great stuff I could have said, but all in all, I feel good about the experience.

Good luck to you!


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 11, 2010)

HI FILM, no - it remains unchanged.

I believe you either have to be called personally or emailed.

Did you interview?


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes I did but no e-mail no phone so far. I think it means 'rejection'.


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 11, 2010)

GrizzlyMan, I think you have a pretty good chance.  I was accepted and am leaning towards UCLA but am not sure.  I also know somebody who is turning down a spot so that's one right there.  When I was called they told me they only accepted 18 applicants, which is the amount of their total enrollment, so I have to think at least 3 or 4 out of the 18 choose another school for whatever reason. And I'm guessing they don't wait list that many - there's a good chance, you will know soon after March 29th, that's when we have to let them know.  Some people may not even get their acceptances to certain schools by then (like NYU), and may choose to enroll and then drop out (which i have heard of).  Long story short, waitlist is an achievement and you've got a good chance, probably better than at a bigger school like USC or NYU.  THats my guess...Good luck!


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 11, 2010)

Jefcostello, thanks for your reply.

Where else will you go if you are accepted to your other schools, hypothetically speaking?


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 11, 2010)

It's between USC and ucla for me.  USC was my first choice but more and more I'm liking ucla and think I'll be able to get more out of the program (for much less $).  I will definately let you know what I decide as soon as I do.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by dfp7882:
> Hey Generally,
> 
> I think the interview went well. IÂ´ll echo what people have said in previous years and say that it felt more like a conversation than an interview, especially when I compare it to the crazy intense FSU interview.
> ...



Thank you for sharing!

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 12, 2010)

Had my interview today with Richard and Hal - both great guys.  For those of you yet to interview: it's like what Generally says - a friendly conversation. They seemed to really go thru your application and essay thoroughly before the meeting, so they have a good sense of you (on paper).  That said, there were no pointed questions (at least in my case), so if there is something special about yourself that you feel they absolutely must know before making a decision, you might want to consider preparing how you'd say that without the assistance of responding to a "point-blank" question.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 12, 2010)

I e-mailed to Cheri 15 minutes ago. She e-mailed me back in 5 minutes saying 'regret to inform.....rejected.....' I had interview. Hope to get in next year.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 13, 2010)

got my rejection email yesterday, i had the interview as well... it's depressing, but well, i knew i didn't do well at the interview, so not a big shock. congradz to those who got in.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, guys.  You guys waiting on any other schools?


Does anyone have a screenwriting interview scheduled after March 22nd?


----------



## my handle (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not waiting on any other schools, Willie. Best wishes to you and everyone. Btw, I have a great feeling you will get in this time. I applaud your persistence!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

Good luck next year!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 13, 2010)

while being rejected by top fives (Columbia remain silent), i should put my hopes on the rest schools, but i thought my chances are low... well, i have planned the worst scenario already...


----------



## Dobbs (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Willie,

I have my interview on the 22nd. I will keep everybody posted.  

Btw Willie,

I have enjoyed your posts. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jay Drose (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone else in the same position as me? No interview, no new application status on website? No rejection?


----------



## Kretze (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Jay, I am in the same position!
heard from the rest (NYU, Columbia, AFI, USC) except from UCLA!

I just don't know if they have my materials or they have lost the whole package...?

weird


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jay Drose:
> Anyone else in the same position as me? No interview, no new application status on website? No rejection?



same.


----------



## my handle (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay Drose and others in the same boat:

I emailed Cheri Smith from Grad Div yesterday, only hours before I received my rejection email. It's possible that instead of answering my status inquiry personally, she had the automatic update trigger earlier than would otherwise be the case. That might explain why some have yet to hear back. I'm definitely speculating, but wanted to give you the heads up about my own situation in case it helps somebody out. Also, I noted that the on-line rejection letter was dated March 10th. I'm assuming many decisions have already been made.


----------



## spike87 (Mar 13, 2010)

my handle, I experienced the same thing.

Submitted everything November 2. Heard nothing since, which I knew for screenwriting wasn't a good sign. E-mailed yesterday explaining my situation and woke up to an e-mail sent at 5:30 AM with a link.

Rejection.

I'm not surprised though. It was tough getting everything together by November.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 13, 2010)

Had my interview today with Hal. Great guy. Relaxed conversation, except for the whole "fulfillment of my dreams riding on this" part.

I got the professional program talk. That's bad, right?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Had my interview today with Hal. Great guy. Relaxed conversation, except for the whole "fulfillment of my dreams riding on this" part.
> 
> I got the professional program talk. That's bad, right?



Imp - 

I had my interview today too and got the PP talk. Talked to a pair of applicants in the lobby (one was finished, one was waiting) and they got the talk as well.

I think it's protocol. 

When was your interview, if I may ask?


----------



## endeleo (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I just say I was rejected for undergraduate transfer two years ago and while it was really disappointing and depressing, I'm so glad it happened that way. I applied this year for MFA Directing and was accepted. Without that initial rejection I would not be in this current situation.

Being rejected was a great learning experience, that hurt like hell when it happened. That rejection drove the next two years and made me a better student, writer and filmmaker. To everyone who hasn't heard yet, good luck. And to those who didn't get in, reset your plans. If you really want this, then go back, look at your goals and decide how you're going to get there with this new detour. I spent a little too much mad at UCLA, when it wasn't about UCLA. It was and is about me.  

If you haven't already, watch Randy Pausch's "The Last Lecture" This really put things into perspective and helped me reset my goals.

Good luck to everyone, regardless the decision you received.


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 13, 2010)

Impossible - I got the Professional Program talk as well, which they qualified as "obligatory" don't sweat it.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Dobbs:
> Hey Willie,
> 
> I have my interview on the 22nd. I will keep everybody posted.
> ...




Thanks.  And please keep us all apprised so we can crack "the code". 

I'll do my best to provide levity and bons mots during these ridiculously stressful times.

Here's my theme song for the day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQo63t9Ui0E


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 13, 2010)

Was anyone expected to pitch during their interviews for MFA Screenwriting?


----------



## daskyzdalimit (Mar 13, 2010)

hey guys, im pretty much in same boat as some of you. no interview, no calls, no rejection letter, but im guessing at this point, there's no reason why they haven't called except that they're too preoccupied to send out rejection emails right now, especially considering one applicant was waitlisted for mfa/directing, which means they've probably chosen their 18 already. anyway, can i get cheri's direct email? i'd rather jus take the rejection email and get it off my conscious. i emailed to info@watever.edu but keep getting automated response.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 14, 2010)

My interview is on the 22nd. I gotta say that this forum has been so helpful through this process. Good luck to everyone whether you are still waiting, interviewing, or preparing for next time!

BTW, was a pitch needed for the interview?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Had my interview today with Hal.
> 
> I got the professional program talk. That's bad, right?



Not a bad thing.  I got it when I interviewed as well, and I got in with significant scholarship offer.  Basically, they interview twice as many people as they accept, and once you make it to the interview process, you're, at very least, guaranteed admission to the PP.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys, that's reassuring. I felt like I was getting a hard sell there on the PP program for a few minutes. I'm sure it's great, but I want to teach eventually, and need the MFA.

I didn't know about the show runner track before the interview. I think my eyes went "little kid on Christmas morning" wide when Hal said I might be a good fit. It's exactly what I want to do, so, here's hoping.

Three weeks.


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 14, 2010)

Producers applicants, I know March 15 had been said to be the date decisions would be announced. But, I emailed Ben last week and he said they are still in the process of interviews and it could be another couple weeks.

If anyone has any other information or hears anything, please post.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 14, 2010)

Ugh.

I'm sick of waiting.  I'm watching this masterpiece to help pass the time:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCj8sPCWfUw


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 14, 2010)

baller, that's bad news. Man, the waiting is worse than I ever expected... what are you gonna do...


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't have much of a choice other than to just wait it out here...if I'm home, I probably check this forum a few times an hour.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Ugh.
> 
> I'm sick of waiting.  I'm watching this masterpiece to help pass the time:
> ...



i got the news.

i definitely have breast cancer.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Daniel Peck:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Ugh.
> 
> ...



i got the news.

i definitely have breast cancer. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


YES!

Classic scene with the "passion of Tennessee Williams."


The passion in these scenes melted the film stock:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cIcwlR30Mg


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 15, 2010)

How many Producers Program interviewees are on this forum? I know of myself and mrpels, any others?


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 15, 2010)

It's been discussed on here that typically no one is accepted for MFA SW without an interview. I just spoke with an applicant from last yr who was accepted without an interview. It could be because the candidate went through PP and Advanced Workshop before going on to MFA and had a while to get to know the instruction of the faculty. So, it's still possible there are 1 or 2 who will get through without an interview. Hope this doesn't throw off too many folks out there "decoding." Lord knows the writers of the world are neurotic enough.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 15, 2010)

If anyone is asked to pitch, they should incorporate this tactic:

The Audition


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Haha that was really funny, thanks for the clip


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 15, 2010)

Did anyone else get an email in the last day or so regarding reimbursement of travel expenses for your interview?


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey yall! I'm new to the board... Any screenwriting candidates heard back today?? I'm checking my email every 2 seconds juuuust in case I miss something. ;-)


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 15, 2010)

I spoke with someone at UCLA today. I didn't get a name, but I assume she was Cheri Smith's assistant, given that she told me Ms. Smith wasn't in the office.

She said decisions should go out by e-mail by the end of the week, at least for MFA Screenwriting.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, I got the email, too.
I'm interviewing next week.


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 15, 2010)

Maltesefalcon, what are you interviewing for? Screenwritting or producing?


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 15, 2010)

Are they accepting people before they finish interviewing everyone for MFA Screenwriting? I know on the day I'm interviewing, 22nd, there are 12 scheduled.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm interviewing for screenwriting.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by B.D. Flory:
> I spoke with someone at UCLA today. I didn't get a name, but I assume she was Cheri Smith's assistant, given that she told me Ms. Smith wasn't in the office.
> 
> She said decisions should go out by e-mail by the end of the week, at least for MFA Screenwriting.



Not possible for results to go out by end of the week. People are interviewing up to March 27th. Maybe some results that they're sure of, possibly.


----------



## David G (Mar 16, 2010)

Screenwriting applicant here. Had my interview in NYC last friday. If any of you West Coast applicants have any questions about it, feel free to PM me. Crossing my fingers for everyone!


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 16, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by B.D. Flory:
> I spoke with someone at UCLA today. I didn't get a name, but I assume she was Cheri Smith's assistant, given that she told me Ms. Smith wasn't in the office.
> 
> She said decisions should go out by e-mail by the end of the week, at least for MFA Screenwriting.



Not possible for results to go out by end of the week. People are interviewing up to March 27th. Maybe some results that they're sure of, possibly. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

*shrug*

I'm just repeating what I was told.


----------



## rosie922 (Mar 16, 2010)

producer program applicants: did everyone get the email last night from Ben saying that it would be a few more weeks before decisions were made? I thought they were only interviewing 30 applicants, does this mean they decided to interview more? I am so going out of my head waiting to find out.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 16, 2010)

Really?  End of the week for Screenwriting?  That doesn't seem right.  As I know many MFA in Screenwriting applicants who are getting interviewed next week (myself included).  I have my interview on Monday, March 22.  So I think some people (esp. Screenwriting applicants) might still have to wait awhile before they can expect to hear back.


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 16, 2010)

> Originally posted by rosie922:
> producer program applicants: did everyone get the email last night from Ben saying that it would be a few more weeks before decisions were made? I thought they were only interviewing 30 applicants, does this mean they decided to interview more? I am so going out of my head waiting to find out.



Yeah, I got the email. My immediate thought was the same, they must have decided to interview additional applicants--which obviously from a sheer statistical standpoint is not good for us.

If they had stuck to the planned number (rumored to be 30), I don't see why they would be this delayed.

The good news is, we lost an hour of having to wait thanks to daylight savings!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone interviewing next week not on Monday? Seems like everyone here is on Monday.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> Just out of curiosity, is anyone interviewing next week not on Monday? Seems like everyone here is on Monday.




I'm thinking that's the last day.

So far I haven't heard of anyone interviewing on the 23rd through 27th.


----------



## David G (Mar 17, 2010)

This waiting process is killing me softly...


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not too stressed now, David, but my heart rate will be in overdrive as soon as other people who interviewed in NYC start hearing news


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 17, 2010)

Warning: It's about to get neurotic here.
Here's my count on confirmed screenwriting interviews, based on what people have reported here:

3/9 Skype interviews (3)
3/10 LA interviews (2)
3/12 NY interviews (16)
3/13 NY interviews (16)
3/22 LA interviews (12)

For a grand total of...49. I figure that there are some more LA interviews that haven't been reported, but hopefully not too many more. Damn, I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, dfp7882.  You've done your homework.  Well done!  When did you get interviewed for UCLA?  I haven't been following the boards as thoroughly as you have.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone besides WillieGreen on here involved with PP for SW?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 17, 2010)

dfp,

In my interview, Hal put the number of candidates for screenwriting at around 100. I think there may be a great many not involved in the forum interviewing next week.

I would love for the number to be 49, but I think that might be wishful thinking right now.

God, I can't wait for this to be done and to quit my g-d awful day job.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by dfp7882:
> Warning: It's about to get neurotic here.
> Here's my count on confirmed screenwriting interviews, based on what people have reported here:
> 
> ...




Strong work!

My friend has an interview with John Sweet next week, and said he would be interviewing 12 people over the course of the 22nd and 23rd.

That brings the number to 61.  There were at least 4 other people interviewing the same day I did.  That's 65 (assuming no overlap).  

My guess is there are probably 80 people interviewing this year.  Maybe more.

Based on UCLA's website, they might take 30 this year.


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2010)

UCLA cinematography interview set up for Saturday 27th


----------



## Jay Drose (Mar 17, 2010)

I received my rejection letter over night. It was dated March 16th. Things look like they're wrapping up...


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 17, 2010)

Richard Walter told me it was 'about 50' interviews (out of 400 applicants). I assumed someone's figure of 64 was more likely.
Who knows?


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 18, 2010)

Neville: I had one of the Skype interviews on the 9th. And yeah, IÂ´ve been checking these forums obsessively recently. I got hit with an ugly sinus infection a couple of weeks ago, and as soon as I would come home from work I would crawl in bed, waking from my fever dreams only to check my email and the boards.

ImpPro: Ditto on the g-d awful day job. 

Willie: What makes you think they might take 30 this year? That would be great! I donÂ´t think you have anything to worry about; IÂ´m pretty sure this is your year, for what itÂ´s worth.

Yonky: Who knows indeed. I think the important thing to notice is that the interviews are wrapping up soon, which means we should be finding out soon. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 18, 2010)

No idea if they're taking 30 for sure, but I saw this on their website:

http://www.tft.ucla.edu/admiss...film/#Admissions%206


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 18, 2010)

My roommate is currently a 2nd year in the MFA program and his 434 instructor said this year has more applicants that last year and last yr was supposedly a record breaking number of candidates so for those of us being interviewed- I consider that a major recognition of skills. He was rejected twice, went through the PP and had Linda V. (?) write him a letter of rec before he was accepted. WilleGreen- you are not alone and this just might be your year! Congrats to those with interviews.


----------



## David G (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any other relatively young screenwriters were interviewed/have an upcoming interview this week. Wanted to see if any other people were in the same boat. Regardless, crossing my fingers for everybody!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by David G:
> Hey guys, I was wondering if any other relatively young screenwriters were interviewed/have an upcoming interview this week. Wanted to see if any other people were in the same boat. Regardless, crossing my fingers for everybody!



Yep. Interview this Monday. 

Anyone heard if any SW acceptances have gone out?


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> My roommate is currently a 2nd year in the MFA program and his 434 instructor said this year has more applicants that last year and last yr was supposedly a record breaking number of candidates so for those of us being interviewed- I consider that a major recognition of skills. He was rejected twice, went through the PP and had Linda V. (?) write him a letter of rec before he was accepted. WilleGreen- you are not alone and this just might be your year! Congrats to those with interviews.



USC said the same thing - it was their "most competitive year ever." Probably the economy - fewer jobs = more grad students!


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rejected. Feels like a punch to the gut.
I have some hard thinking ahead of me. I've only been accepted to one (expensive) school, and I'm not sure if I should go or give this all another shot next year. 
Good luck to everyone who is still waiting. Hopefully you'll get better news than I did.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 19, 2010)

Rejected


----------



## David G (Mar 19, 2010)

How do you guys know you were rejected? sorry for the crappy news...


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 19, 2010)

Email this morning with the descision link.

I'm done.


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm scheduled fly to LA for a screenwriting interview this Monday the 22nd, but I just got notice via the decision link that I've been rejected!

Did anyone else receive recent notification of rejection who has NOT YET been interviewed?

Wha...?!

I hope this gets cleared up before I fly to LA! What a cruel joke!!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 19, 2010)

joke is right! that's lame!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by underwood no. 5:
> I'm scheduled fly to LA for a screenwriting interview this Monday the 22nd, but I just got notice via the decision link that I've been rejected!
> 
> Did anyone else receive recent notification of rejection who has NOT YET been interviewed?
> ...



Weird. Keep us posted. It has to be a mistake.


----------



## levimfs (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got my link... rejected.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 19, 2010)

That's horrible! Why would they schedule you and then just reject you 3 days before your interview?


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 19, 2010)

WHEW!

Just got an email from Ackerman himself:

"For us it is mere embarrassment.  For you it is a great deal more. On behalf of whoseever mistake this has been please accept ths apology and get on the plane.  We look forward to meeting you."

Guess I get my interview after all! Thanks, pals, for the support. I almost had me a heart attack!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by underwood no. 5:
> WHEW!
> 
> Just got an email from Ackerman himself:
> ...



wild times!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by underwood no. 5:
> WHEW!
> 
> Just got an email from Ackerman himself:
> ...




Damn!

I'd have to go Buford Pusser on them and stroll over there with a 2 x 4 for playing with my emotions!

They BETTER let you in now.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 19, 2010)

For those who didn't get the good word, I'm sorry to hear that.

I've been there before (and could be headed there again).

Just stay the course, and don't limit any of your options.


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by underwood no. 5:
> WHEW!
> 
> ...




Damn!

I'd have to go Buford Pusser on them and stroll over there with a 2 x 4 for playing with my emotions!

They BETTER let you in now. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I heard that! Babies better know what's best for themselves and gimme a FULL SCHOLARSHIP TOO!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to admit, I now really feel like my interview was just a timeshare pitch for the Professional program, in which I am completely disinterested.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> I have to admit, I now really feel like my interview was just a timeshare pitch for the Professional program, in which I am completely disinterested.




Everybody gets that spiel.  LOL they were even telling me about it, and I already did it.  

Depending on your writing process, the Professional Program workshops can be very valuable.


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 19, 2010)

Impossible, check your email! I just got a message from Cheri Smith letting me know that the rejection notice was an error and that no decision has been made yet.
I haven't been accepted, but I live to fight another day...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by dfp7882:
> Impossible, check your email! I just got a message from Cheri Smith letting me know that the rejection notice was an error and that no decision has been made yet.
> I haven't been accepted, but I live to fight another day...




You're back!

Something is afoul in Westwood.

I'm off to the gym before I get an acceptance letter, then a retraction, then a rejection letter, then another retraction, then another notice telling me the rejection letter was correct.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm still in it!!!!!!

OMGSTFULOLBRBSTUFF!!!!

Sorry for whining all morning!


----------



## David G (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back...


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 19, 2010)

r u guys saying that if I got my rejection email oday it might have been a mistake?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 19, 2010)

Mrpels,
Cherri Smith sent out an email apologizing, saying no MFA screenwriting decisions sent out via email today were correct. I emailed her back and asked if this means we're still in the running, and she said yes, no final decisions have been rendered.

So, if you interviewed for MFA screenwriting and you got rejected today via email, you should be hearing from Cherri soon.

Best of luck!


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got the email---accepted into the Producers Program. Very excited!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by bbaler4444:
> Just got the email---accepted into the Producers Program. Very excited!




Congrats!


A flurry of activity today.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 19, 2010)

Rejection email received, corrected and clarified. Didn't shed a tear. This is good practice for screenwriters! Received an apology for, and I quote, "any emotional trauma." Ha!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, somebody screwed up.

Looks like a new TA spot could be opening up...


----------



## rosie922 (Mar 19, 2010)

Got my acceptance to the Producer Program this afternoon! I'm still in a bit of shock. I guess I've got to start planning a move cross country.


----------



## Juli (Mar 20, 2010)

Accepted into UCLA Producers Program! So excited!! Now I need to choose between this and Peter Stark. Anyone else on the same boat? Your thoughts?


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Juli:
> Accepted into UCLA Producers Program! So excited!! Now I need to choose between this and Peter Stark. Anyone else on the same boat? Your thoughts?



So it looks like there's 3 of us PP acceptances on the forum. I don't know much about Stark as UCLA was the only school I applied to, but thats at least a good position to be in.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck to everybody interviewing today.

Kick arse.  Take names.


----------



## David G (Mar 22, 2010)

Willie, when do you think we'll hear?


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by David G:
> Willie, when do you think we'll hear?



Not WillieGreen here but I heard last yr around end of April. They told me it would be 1st or 2nd wk of April but for me, it was much later.


----------



## David G (Mar 22, 2010)

Ohhh interesting. I heard last year they heard around March 25- which would be this week.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by David G:
> Ohhh interesting. I heard last year they heard around March 25- which would be this week.



The 25th seems early. I've always thought it was the first/second week of April. Where did you hear March 25th?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 22, 2010)

Last year, the first screenwriting admittees were notified on March 24th.


----------



## David G (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, somebody told me last year they were admitted on March 25- I think 4 days after the final interview... so I'm guessing we'll find out by the end of the week. Ah!!


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 22, 2010)

Just curious: did ANYONE get asked to pitch?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't get asked to pitch, but I did offer to pitch and got 30 seconds. They said I did well. 

My interview as a whole was inconsistent. There were enjoyable moments and tense moments. I don't know what to make of it, but I guess I'll know soon enough.

QUESTION: Was anyone told when they'd hear about decisions? I want to see if they tell everyone the same thing or not. I was told a few weeks...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2010)

My friend was told "next week".


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> I didn't get asked to pitch, but I did offer to pitch and got 30 seconds. They said I did well.



30 seconds on the spot and a "well done"?  Nice!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by Dirty Dirty Clown:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> I didn't get asked to pitch, but I did offer to pitch and got 30 seconds. They said I did well.



30 seconds on the spot and a "well done"?  Nice! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks! This whole process is SO nerve racking. I wish you could find out in 4-6 weeks from when you hand in your app or something along those lines. 

WG: Did your friend interview this week? I interviewed in NYC.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah my friend interviewed yesterday.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 23, 2010)

Fingers crossed some people are accepted this week...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> Fingers crossed some people are accepted this week...




How'd your interview go?


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 23, 2010)

WillieGreen:

Interesting. I had pitches and stories and scripts ready to discuss and instead I walk in and he says, "I feel I know your writing and don't doubt your tenacity, commitment and skill to the craft so I want you to use this time to ask me any questions you have about the MFA (classes, faculty, financing) I asked 4 questions and that was it. About 15 min, no more. Said he would love to have me in class and that was it. So...short and sweet I guess? Don't really know what to make of it.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Coffee Kid, that sounds good to me. At least he said he'd like to have you in class. I never got that. All I got was a 'good luck to you'. I guess we'll know soon. 

I hope everyone's interviews went better than mine. I was tripping over words and talking too fast. I think I got a little too into my head and just rambled. I blanked on questions I had so many thoughts and opinions on!

The morning didn't start off to good. I set my alarm a little early so I could prepare but put my phone next to a glass of juice. When the alarm went off in the morning I accidentally grabbed the juice and threw it all over my face. That's a bad omen if I ever saw one! 

I was the first interview of the day and just not having a great day. 

Here's hoping!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> WillieGreen:
> 
> Interesting. I had pitches and stories and scripts ready to discuss and instead I walk in and he says, "I feel I know your writing and don't doubt your tenacity, commitment and skill to the craft so I want you to use this time to ask me any questions you have about the MFA (classes, faculty, financing) I asked 4 questions and that was it. About 15 min, no more. Said he would love to have me in class and that was it. So...short and sweet I guess? Don't really know what to make of it.




Sounds like a mere formality! 

I think that's great news.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> Hey Coffee Kid, that sounds good to me. At least he said he'd like to have you in class. I never got that. All I got was a 'good luck to you'. I guess we'll know soon.
> 
> I hope everyone's interviews went better than mine. I was tripping over words and talking too fast. I think I got a little too into my head and just rambled. I blanked on questions I had so many thoughts and opinions on!
> ...




I'm sure you did fine.  They know people are nervous.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 23, 2010)

Had my interview yesterday and it was a blessing.  Even if I don't get accepted, I felt so honored to be able to sit and talk with him (like we were old friends or something) about life and all its messiness.  UCLA is my top choice and yesterday, I was reminded of why that is.  Aside from profs who teach there, great students and the school's reputation as a whole, I really just felt that this was the place I could call 'home' and this is where I most wanted to be.  But we'll see.  He told me I'd hear from them by the end of the week.  I hope it's good news.  If it is, I know where I'll be next Fall.


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> 
> The morning didn't start off to good. I set my alarm a little early so I could prepare but put my phone next to a glass of juice. When the alarm went off in the morning I accidentally grabbed the juice and threw it all over my face. That's a bad omen if I ever saw one!



You absolutely must use that as a gag in a script!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Had my interview yesterday and it was a blessing.  Even if I don't get accepted, I felt so honored to be able to sit and talk with him (like we were old friends or something) about life and all its messiness.  UCLA is my top choice and yesterday, I was reminded of why that is.  Aside from profs who teach there, great students and the school's reputation as a whole, I really just felt that this was the place I could call 'home' and this is where I most wanted to be.  But we'll see.  He told me I'd hear from them by the end of the week.  I hope it's good news.  If it is, I know where I'll be next Fall.



Who did you interview with?


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Dirty! 

I know how you feel Neville. Just getting on that campus I knew I felt like I was in the right place. It's my number one choice for sure and would be honored if I got in! 

Good luck to all of you! I heard that we'll hear at the latest in a week (from yesterday), but maybe by the end of the week!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 23, 2010)

I interviewed with the Co-Chair of the Screenwriting Dept, R. Walter.  He was fantastic.  Really enjoyed everything he had to say and it confirmed, like I said, why UCLA really is 'the best of the best' when it comes to Screenwriting.  He has a passion that is contagious, yet is genuine and practical and realistic and down-to-earth and just an all-around beautiful person, really.  Like I said before, felt blessed to interview with him.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Sweet!  Did you interview Monday, too?  As in this week?  I was number 11, what number were you? (If you did interview that day)...and who did you interview with?
> 
> Question overload.




I interviewed with Linda Voorhees back on March 10th.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh wow...awhile back.  I see.  Okay, well best of luck!  End of this week or early next seems to be the magic time to hear back from them.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 24, 2010)

Completely forgot this small detail: I had my picture taken again this yr in my interview. Last yr when I posted this, a few people joked about it until another person confirmed they had their picture taken too. So, anyone have their picture taken this yr?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope.  But i have such a memorable face, so that's probably why they didn't take mine. 

lol


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 24, 2010)

I had my picture taken.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 24, 2010)

I had my picture taken as well. I told them that I expected royalties if it ended up online.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> Completely forgot this small detail: I had my picture taken again this yr in my interview. Last yr when I posted this, a few people joked about it until another person confirmed they had their picture taken too. So, anyone have their picture taken this yr?




Two pictures taken?  Are you a centerfold or something?    


I don't think they wanna see my ugly mug again.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 24, 2010)

I told my interviewer the picture taking is wierd. He joked, "That's why we do it."


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 24, 2010)

no picture taking here.


----------



## David G (Mar 24, 2010)

mine was taken.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 24, 2010)

Just received a response from my advanced workshop instructor saying they are still conducting MFA interviews all through this week. Patience ensues.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 25, 2010)

Gosh, Coffeekid.

Thanks for sharing the news with us, but it's pretty upsetting. I thought the intv process was pretty streamlined, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Willie, you did fancy detective work on getting numbers for us. Any input on your end?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in the midst of a reconnaissance mission.  I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 25, 2010)

_Egg Salad_


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 25, 2010)

Patience?! Gah, I'm freaking out over here! I'm going on vacation tomorrow, and I really don't want to spend my week in the Canary Islands trying to find somewhere to check my email.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 25, 2010)

I was told they were making decisions by the end of this week. My assumption, perhaps wrong, meant that we would get news this week, too.


----------



## David G (Mar 25, 2010)

I think I've checked my email 5,000,000 times this week.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 25, 2010)

Though they are still conducting interviews, perhaps some decisions will still be rendered this week.  I wouldn't close that option.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2010)

dfp7882, did you apply to MFA in Screenwriting or something else?  All the MFA in Screenwriting applicants out there who got interviewed, say 'SW' or something. lol 

"SW!"


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 25, 2010)

*SW!*


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 25, 2010)

I like this.
SW!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## David G (Mar 25, 2010)

SW


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2010)

I feel our prospective applicant UCLA SW group is growing and its bonding us even more.  Hoorah! lol Good luck to you all.


----------



## David G (Mar 25, 2010)

all for one and...


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 25, 2010)

ess dub


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 25, 2010)

LeboSWki


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 25, 2010)

SW! good luck everyone!


----------



## fobshady (Mar 25, 2010)

sw~

interviewed with paul castro on monday 3/22. who did everyone else interview with?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Guys...

Alan, the TA, says acceptance emails are going out TONIGHT.

Gulp...


----------



## David G (Mar 25, 2010)

> Guys...
> 
> Alan, the TA, says acceptance emails are going out TONIGHT.
> 
> Gulp...



How do you know that?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

My friend emailed him.

He said acceptances are going out tonight.

32 people getting in...


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 25, 2010)

what! crazy! so no call huh? i think my heart is racing....


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 25, 2010)

wow. gulp indeed!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by christah:
> Good luck guys!




Thanks!

You're undergrad, right?

You guys heard yet?


----------



## bornfromcelluloid (Mar 25, 2010)

We haven't heard anything yet either... apparently tomorrow they might start sending out the interview invites for undergrads. Sooo we're sharing the nerve-racking anticipation with you guys tonightt


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 25, 2010)

if anybody gets an acceptance email tonight, please let us know.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 25, 2010)

IF the rumor about acceptance emails going out tonight is legit, good luck to all


----------



## Dobbs (Mar 25, 2010)

being that it is now past 10:30 west coast time, i think it is safe to say we will all live another day.  good night, and good luck.


----------



## fobshady (Mar 25, 2010)

got the letter at midnight. rejected.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 25, 2010)

rejected. good luck guys


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the rejection, guys. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## David G (Mar 26, 2010)

Willie : Was that an early April Fools?

Sorry about the rejections guys..


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 26, 2010)

rejected.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 26, 2010)

> Hide Post
> rejected.


Sorry for those who got rejected last night. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Silver.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I hope that this means that everyone that didn't get the axe at midnight will be getting good news soon. Good luck to you all!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2010)

WillieGreen:

So instead of sending out acceptances last night, it was rejections. I fully support you verbally abusing that TA. lol. Grrrr...

Still no word on my end.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for those who got rejected last night.  I know how you feel though.  I got rejected last year to UCLA and got the email on a Friday at around midnight.  It was pretty devastating.  Came like a thief in the night.  My heart's feeling for all of you.  Did you all get interviews?  Those that got a rejection email last night?


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 26, 2010)

Neville - I interviewed in the beginning of the week, but didn't have the best feeling about it when I left.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by David G:
> Willie : Was that an early April Fools?




If it was, it wasn't perpetrated by me.  I now have no clue what's going on.  Haven't heard a peep.    


Sorry about the rejections, guys.  My friend got the bad news last night, and she's really bummed.

Just hang in there.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> WillieGreen:
> 
> So instead of sending out acceptances last night, it was rejections. I fully support you verbally abusing that TA. lol. Grrrr...
> ...




Yeah I don't know what's going on.  

This really is like the conclave.  Just gotta wait for the white smoke, I guess...


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks Beezy and generally. that is very kind of you. if there is such a thing as karma, you have good things coming your way.
I spent a sleepless night waiting for word.


----------



## David G (Mar 26, 2010)

> Yeah I don't know what's going on.
> 
> This really is like the conclave. Just gotta wait for the white smoke, I guess..



That's hilarious WG. This could be a comedy, written by whoever makes it out alive.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel for those who received the dreaded rejection notice. I was in that boat last year and it's a tough pill to swallow. But if you want it badly enough, you'll come back next yr and actually, just a couple months they begins accepting applications again, for 2011. In a profession with tremendous rejection rates, you only need one YES. Hope it doesn't sound insincere, but if you continue your pursuit of this craft, the rejections will give you thicker skin and growing maturity about this path. 

To the rest of us, let's hope for news tonight...at midnight in melodramatic fashion of course


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 26, 2010)

I plan to sacrifice a goat under the full moon.

(a tofu goat)


----------



## fobshady (Mar 26, 2010)

yup, i had interview and got the rejecto.


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure if this helps, but I got into the producers program this year. It seemed that the rejection emails went out the night before and then I got my acceptance around 3pm the following day. The acceptance email was more personalized, probably explaining the delay between rejection/acceptance notifications.

So, it seems that if you haven't gotten a rejection by now, you are in pretty good shape.

Good luck all!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope we hear something today.  That would be a nice lead into the weekend.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by maltesefalcon:
> I plan to sacrifice a goat under the full moon.
> 
> (a tofu goat)



HAHA. This is hilarious. I needed that.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2010)

Why do I have a feeling that these message boards are going to explode with decisions at midnight...

Trying to stay occupied but it's so hard to do. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## David G (Mar 26, 2010)

> Why do I have a feeling that these message boards are going to explode with decisions at midnight...
> 
> Trying to stay occupied but it's so hard to do. Anyone else in the same boat?


I'm rowing right beside you. I feel like the countdown has begun.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't know there was such a thing? Great, one more thing to obsess over.

Wapner in 5.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh lawd, if this drags into the weekend and beyond...


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 26, 2010)

So, I didn't get an email, but I checked the link they sent out, then retracted earlier. Still has a rejection letter, but with a new date. But no new notice email. I'm guessing I'm out.


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not checking the site. I'm waiting for an email to be sent directly to me, whether it be from Admissions or personalized. They notify us as it should be. I think it would be ridiculous for us to have to keep checking the site for our decisions.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

Guys...

I GOT IN!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 26, 2010)

The clown scored.


----------



## fonzie bear (Mar 26, 2010)

HOLLER.










> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Guys...
> 
> I GOT IN!!!!!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

Fonzie,

I'm gettin' jiggy wit it right about now!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 26, 2010)

congrats guys!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by Dirty Dirty Clown:
> The clown scored.




Congrats, man!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay Willie!


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> 
> Congrats, man!



Thanks, Willie, Congratulations to you too!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 26, 2010)

I GOT IN! ACCEPTED!

WillieGreen, can't wait to write with you in the Fall!!!!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats Willie man I'm so proud of you. See hardwork does pay ladies and gentlemen. Congrats to everyone else as well.


----------



## fobshady (Mar 26, 2010)

congrats guys... don't forget us people still trying to get in!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats, Coffee!  I look forward to it!


fobshady, hang in there.  BELIEVE ME, I've been there.


----------



## IndianaBones (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Congrats, Coffee!  I look forward to it!
> 
> 
> fobshady, hang in there.  BELIEVE ME, I've been there.



CONGRATS to both of you!  You'll have to step forward so I'll recognize you in person!


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 26, 2010)

I was accepted, too. Thrilled.

I am going to spare the tofu goat.


----------



## David G (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in too!! Congrats to everyone who made it through. I look forward to working with all of you in the Fall!!! Willie and everyone else who were so valuable on this forum throughout the year-- thank you for keeping me sane.  Best news of my life. To everybody who didn't make it, I know it sounds cliche, but the rejections will only make you stronger.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

maltesefalcon and David G,

CONGRATS!

See you guys in the fall!


----------



## David G (Mar 26, 2010)

PS. UCLA Screenwriters 2012 FB group anyone?


----------



## Dirty Dirty Clown (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations to all who made it in...For those who didn't (this time), don't lose heart...Good luck to us all, and keep writing!


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks WG. Congrats to all of you who got in, and success to those who don't. Being a writer seems to be a process of getting dissed, then one day things change for you. 
One of my writing teachers told me there are ten rules for being a writer:
1. Read
2. Read
3. Read
4. Write
5. Write
6. Write 
7. Suffer
8. Suffer
9. Suffer
10. Use correct punctuation.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by David G:
> PS. UCLA Screenwriters 2012 FB group anyone?




Lead the way.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by Daniel Peck:
> I'm in.




Congrats!


Dolemite remake is now officially a go.


----------



## David G (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys--- I made the group "UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2012." Join and make yourselves admin.


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 26, 2010)

Willie G: In 2001, Dimension Films announced that there was a remake of Dolemite in production, starring LL Cool J in the lead role. However, details released about it signaled major differences that would severely tone down the adult (and possibly politically incorrect) nature of the original film, such as making Dolemite not a pimp, but rather an individual framed for a crime he had not committed. However, due to massive delays, LL Cool J is no longer attached to the project."

it's just waiting to happen Willie you write I'll direct - forget LL.


----------



## endeleo (Mar 26, 2010)

Where's the 2014 Production/Directing group!?!? Wow, that just kinda hit me, 2014? Do we have a tally of how many of the accepted 18 are posting here?


----------



## Jonathan Mooney (Mar 26, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how was everybody notified? I have yet to receive an acceptance or a rejection.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 26, 2010)

Email. Maybe they're still deciding? I found out I was on the waitlist at USC after others had already heard yea/nay.


----------



## Jonathan Mooney (Mar 26, 2010)

Email with a link to grad site or a personal email?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by jefcostello:
> Willie G: In 2001, Dimension Films announced that there was a remake of Dolemite in production, starring LL Cool J in the lead role. However, details released about it signaled major differences that would severely tone down the adult (and possibly politically incorrect) nature of the original film, such as making Dolemite not a pimp, but rather an individual framed for a crime he had not committed. However, due to massive delays, LL Cool J is no longer attached to the project."
> 
> it's just waiting to happen Willie you write I'll direct - forget LL.




LOL sounds good!  Daniel Peck and I will write it with you at the helm.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jonathan Mooney:
> Email with a link to grad site or a personal email?




Quick email signed by Hal and Richard via the TA.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 26, 2010)

so many people in Destin recognize what a big deal this is, and I've spent so much time trolling this board that I'm too deep in the forest to see the trees. This is mind-blowing news.

ANYONE who got less than good news from UCLA, I'm sorry. Try again next year, if only because the "yes" news is so worthwhile. 

@ WillieGreen: Dolemite remake is absolutely a "go". Who you waiting for, anyways?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

Not waiting on anybody.  I'm done-zo.

100% Bruin.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2010)

Got. In. 

All smiles here on the western front.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Got. In.
> 
> All smiles here on the western front.




That's what I'm talkin' about, brotha.

Congrats!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats to everyone.

Since I got no email either way, and found a new letter at my pre-rejection link, I'm assuming I'm out. This was my only year, so i guess I'll be pursuing some other field.

Good luck to everyone. I'm really happy for all of you.

Just out of curiosity, did anyone get in who was "accidentally" rejected the first time?


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm in!! Congratulations, everyone, and I look forward to meeting you in the fall if you decide to attend UCLA. I know I'll be there. Random question: are we all dudes?


----------



## pleiades (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats to all of you!!!  That is so exciting!!


----------



## David G (Mar 27, 2010)

> are we all dudes?


Yeah, I think so. I'm just reminding everyone who plans on going in the fall that there's now a UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2012 facebook group.


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Congrats to everyone.
> 
> Since I got no email either way, and found a new letter at my pre-rejection link, I'm assuming I'm out. This was my only year, so i guess I'll be pursuing some other field.
> ...



I was also "accidentally" rejected, and now see via the app site that I've been purposely rejected. What a raw deal we got, IP. I would rather they'd told us outright rather than making us go thru the interview. Still, I learned a lot thru the interview and from being on campus, so at least I know what I was rejected from. All best to you!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Congrats to everyone.
> 
> Since I got no email either way, and found a new letter at my pre-rejection link, I'm assuming I'm out. This was my only year, so i guess I'll be pursuing some other field.
> ...




Sorry to hear that, man.

Remember what I said, though.  You can carry over your recommendations to next year.

If you choose not to reapply, PLEASE don't give up.  Continue to write in your spare time.  

There are 1,001 ways to break in.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

dfp, congrats!


underwood, sorry to hear that.  I hate how they jerked you around like that.  You're going to USC, right?  I'm sure that softens the blow.  Good luck on the other side of town!


----------



## bbaler4444 (Mar 27, 2010)

Now that ya'll screenwriters have gotten your acceptances...what do you guys think of the showrunner track? I'm in the producers program and definitely plan on pursuing it.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever done the Prof. Program via Skype? 

I'm in NYC for another year for sure, but want to make it clear to the Chairs that I'm serious about pursuing my MFA from UCLA.

Anyone have any input/advice?


----------



## David G (Mar 27, 2010)

Generally: I'm sure Willie can offer better advice on the subject because he is the master of perseverance, but I'd say to do the skype option  and maybe even send an email the chairs telling them that you are not quitting. Bang out the professional program for a year and then show them how hard you've been working during your interview next year. Best of luck.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you, David G.

It's humbling how life works out sometimes, but yeah, I think I am going to do the program via Skype and make sure the Chairs know about it. 

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## TheCoffeeKid (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by dfp7882:
> I'm in!! Congratulations, everyone, and I look forward to meeting you in the fall if you decide to attend UCLA. I know I'll be there. Random question: are we all dudes?



I am not a "dude" nor a "bro." lol. When I interviewed, I was in a hallway of dudes though. I prefer Dudette, dfp7882.


----------



## David G (Mar 27, 2010)

> I am not a "dude" nor a "bro." lol. When I interviewed, I was in a hallway of dudes though. I prefer Dudette, dfp7882.



Yeah, I'm not really a dude or a bro, either.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by David G:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">I am not a "dude" nor a "bro." lol. When I interviewed, I was in a hallway of dudes though. I prefer Dudette, dfp7882.



Yeah, I'm not really a dude or a bro, either. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Are you a bra?


----------



## David G (Mar 27, 2010)

What's a bra?


----------



## David G (Mar 27, 2010)

FYI: It's 30 degrees in New York this afternoon. School, please start now.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 27, 2010)

A girl bro.

Why am I still lurking these forums....the agony!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats Willie! I remember I was in the boards last year too for the MFA Screenwriting. I interviewed as well with Richard Walter and got rejected. This year, I went to a different route. I was unable to do some writing and instead pursued my directing certificate over at UCLA Extension, so I decided to apply for MFA Directing this year, got interviewed and well, rejected, again! haha. But, it made me think about screenwriting and I'm beginning to love it more than directing.  

So, Willie, about the letters of recommendation, you mentioned that it can carry over, right? Does that mean you didn't send new ones this year and just used what you had on file from your previous application? Just asking. I'll try again later this year for 2011. To all who got in, congrats!!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> congrats Willie! I remember I was in the boards last year too for the MFA Screenwriting. I interviewed as well with Richard Walter and got rejected. This year, I went to a different route. I was unable to do some writing and instead pursued my directing certificate over at UCLA Extension, so I decided to apply for MFA Directing this year, got interviewed and well, rejected, again! haha. But, it made me think about screenwriting and I'm beginning to love it more than directing.
> 
> So, Willie, about the letters of recommendation, you mentioned that it can carry over, right? Does that mean you didn't send new ones this year and just used what you had on file from your previous application? Just asking. I'll try again later this year for 2011. To all who got in, congrats!!




Hang in there!  

Yeah you can carry recs over from the previous year's application. You just have to include a short letter in your packet asking them to pull your recs.  

And don't forget.  You can climb the highest mountain:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d9thIPddFw


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by bbaler4444:
> Now that ya'll screenwriters have gotten your acceptances...what do you guys think of the showrunner track? I'm in the producers program and definitely plan on pursuing it.




I'm going feature track, but I'm definitely interested in learning television.  

I liked what I heard about the showrunner track in my interview, though.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 27, 2010)

I know you'll be busy Willie, but are you still going to help us out on these forums for those still applying?! You're a great example of hard work paying off! Really congrats!


----------



## Five by Five (Mar 27, 2010)

Willie, I've been following your posts for a long time man! Like Beezy said, you're a great example of hard work paying off! Congrats to you and everyone else who have made it.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> I know you'll be busy Willie, but are you still going to help us out on these forums for those still applying?! You're a great example of hard work paying off! Really congrats!




I'll definitely be popping in.  PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Five by Five:
> Willie, I've been following your posts for a long time man! Like Beezy said, you're a great example of hard work paying off! Congrats to you and everyone else who have made it.




Thanks, man!  I really appreciate it.

I think everyone's goodwill put me over the hump.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ben:
> Interviewed today for cinematography, and accepted.



Damn, you were accepted the day of the interview?

Ben's legendary streak continues!

Congrats, man.

Where are you leaning?


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by underwood no. 5:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Congrats to everyone.
> 
> ...



I was also "accidentally" rejected, and now see via the app site that I've been purposely rejected. What a raw deal we got, IP. I would rather they'd told us outright rather than making us go thru the interview. Still, I learned a lot thru the interview and from being on campus, so at least I know what I was rejected from. All best to you! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I got the mistake rejection last week and went to the site and saw the same letter with an updated date. Now I'm wondering if we actually were rejected before the interview. Interesting, yet disappointing.  I also don't know if we should trust that link given the original mistake, since we didn't receive another e-mail directing us to check the link. (I've received no e-mails since my interview).  I don't know what to believe at this point. I guess I can e-mail Cheri.


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by beezy16:
> I know you'll be busy Willie, but are you still going to help us out on these forums for those still applying?! You're a great example of hard work paying off! Really congrats!




I'll definitely be popping in.  PM me if you have any questions. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh...and congrats to all that made it in! If I do in fact confirmed I didn't make it, I'll definitely try again next year and will focus on a tighter application. Also, seeing how close I got gave me a huge boost of confidence that will push me to take it to the finish line next time.


----------



## justthefacts (Mar 28, 2010)

UCLA seems to offer interviews to two distinct groups of students:

1) those being considered for the MFA and 
2) those being invited to the professional program.

That 3 minutes of my 15 minute interview in New York was spent telling me about the professional program was the clue that I was not really being considered for the MFA, no matter what they told me.  

They say they only interview about 50-60 people for the MFA program.  Close to 40 interviewed in New York, more than a handful interviewed via Skype from abroad and it sounds like close to 50 were interviewed in LA.  

If they interviewed close to 100 people in all, but say they only interview 60 for the MFA program then my guess is that the additional 40 are really invited for the pitch.  They give the pitch to everyone so that nobody figures out why they were invited but I think there might be clues... like being sent an "accidental" rejection before an interview. 

Just my $.02

Congratulations to those who were accepted, I really think it's awesome.  From what I can tell each of you has something special to offer the class.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by justthefacts:
> UCLA seems to offer interviews to two distinct groups of students:
> 
> 1) those being considered for the MFA and
> ...



My interview went just over 20 minutes, 3-4 minutes of which were Richard Walter telling me about the professional program and the process of whittling down the applicants into those interviewed (and ultimately accepted).

I still got in.

Pardon my alliteration, but I think the pitch for the professional program is protocol.


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by endeleo:
> Where's the 2014 Production/Directing group!?!? Wow, that just kinda hit me, 2014? Do we have a tally of how many of the accepted 18 are posting here?



Just accepted my admissions offer!  I'm coming!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by justthefacts:
> UCLA seems to offer interviews to two distinct groups of students:
> 
> 1) those being considered for the MFA and
> ...





I got the professional program spiel, and I'd already done it.  

I think they tell just about everybody about it.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by Malkovich Malkovich:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by endeleo:
> Where's the 2014 Production/Directing group!?!? Wow, that just kinda hit me, 2014? Do we have a tally of how many of the accepted 18 are posting here?



Just accepted my admissions offer!  I'm coming! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Congrats!


----------



## justthefacts (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truly absurd.  I accept they give the pitch to everybody but I think there are people who are invited to interview who they want but not necessarily for the degree program.  

I think the accidental rejections might support my theory.  

Don't get me wrong, I think the professional program could be a great option for some people.  

(for the record I was, and am still, completely honored to have had an interview.)

ETA:  My interview was really short because the person ahead of me went long and I did not knock on the door, and the person who came after me knocked on the door 2 minutes early.  It would have been nice had the TA been there to corral people.


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> rejected.



Did you receive an e-mail on 3/25 or 3/26? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Malkovich Malkovich:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by endeleo:
> Where's the 2014 Production/Directing group!?!? Wow, that just kinda hit me, 2014? Do we have a tally of how many of the accepted 18 are posting here?



Just accepted my admissions offer!  I'm coming! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Congrats! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Right back at ya


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by SarahLee:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> rejected.



Did you receive an e-mail on 3/25 or 3/26? Just curious. Thanks! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

So close to 3/26, but actually 3/25 11:59pm


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by justthefacts:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> 
> 
> ...



Truly absurd.  I accept they give the pitch to everybody but I think there are people who are invited to interview who they want but not necessarily for the degree program.  

I think the accidental rejections might support my theory.  

Don't get me wrong, I think the professional program could be a great option for some people.  

(for the record I was, and am still, completely honored to have had an interview.)

ETA:  My interview was really short because the person ahead of me went long and I did not knock on the door, and the person who came after me knocked on the door 2 minutes early.  It would have been nice had the TA been there to corral people. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think they have a handful of people that they definitely want for one reason or another, but I think they're pretty open to meeting a lot of other folks. Though, I wouldn't be surprised if in the other hand were a few people that they'd like to "keep an eye on."

It seems part of their process includes figuring out dilettantes vs. serious people and the PP is one way to help them decipher who's who.


----------



## endeleo (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by Malkovich Malkovich:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by endeleo:
> Where's the 2014 Production/Directing group!?!? Wow, that just kinda hit me, 2014? Do we have a tally of how many of the accepted 18 are posting here?



Just accepted my admissions offer!  I'm coming! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Awesome! Congrats!!! So we have two Production/Directing on the boards so far.  Where are you coming from MM? I'm already live in LA.


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich (Mar 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by endeleo:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Malkovich Malkovich:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by endeleo:
> Where's the 2014 Production/Directing group!?!? Wow, that just kinda hit me, 2014? Do we have a tally of how many of the accepted 18 are posting here?



Just accepted my admissions offer!  I'm coming! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Awesome! Congrats!!! So we have two Production/Directing on the boards so far.  Where are you coming from MM? I'm already live in LA. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm in school in NY right now, but I'm from LA, too!


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by TheCoffeeKid:
> I'm not checking the site. I'm waiting for an email to be sent directly to me, whether it be from Admissions or personalized. They notify us as it should be. I think it would be ridiculous for us to have to keep checking the site for our decisions.



Hi there! Let me know if you've received an e-mail. I haven't, but checked that link and saw a rejection letter with an updated date.  I'm hoping it's an error.


----------



## Jonathan Mooney (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there anyone else here who has yet to be accepted or rejected? I have yet to hear anything. I'm starting to wonder if they have my email address correct, because I never received an email for my interview, but was called by Linda to set up a time. I'm going crazy here, so any advice on how to handle this situation would be appreciated.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jonathan Mooney:
> Is there anyone else here who has yet to be accepted or rejected? I have yet to hear anything. I'm starting to wonder if they have my email address correct, because I never received an email for my interview, but was called by Linda to set up a time. I'm going crazy here, so any advice on how to handle this situation would be appreciated.




Email the TA, and explain your situation.  

PM me if you need his email address.


----------



## Jonathan Mooney (Mar 29, 2010)

Thx willie.... i sent you a pm.


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jonathan Mooney:
> Thx willie.... i sent you a pm.


I haven't heard either way, positive or negative.  I received a "mistake" rejection letter before my interview, then had my interview on 3/22, then never heard anything. Just happened to go to the decision status website again on my own on Sunday (the one that had the "mistake" rejection letter on it before) and the rejection letter was still there, but now with a recent date which scared the be-Jesus out of me. Not sure if that letter was a mistake as well. Hoping so.


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jonathan Mooney:
> Is there anyone else here who has yet to be accepted or rejected? I have yet to hear anything. I'm starting to wonder if they have my email address correct, because I never received an email for my interview, but was called by Linda to set up a time. I'm going crazy here, so any advice on how to handle this situation would be appreciated.



Also, I got a call about my interview, too, versus an e-mail. When was your interview and was it in LA with Paul Castro?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 29, 2010)

Sarah,

Having gone through the same ordeal, I think it's safe to say we've been rejected. I assume the system simply can't handle sending two notices.

I emailed Cheri about this and received no response. I feel like if they wanted me, they would have jumped right on that.

It sucks, having to hunt down our own rejections.


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Sarah,
> 
> Having gone through the same ordeal, I think it's safe to say we've been rejected. I assume the system simply can't handle sending two notices.
> ...


I know...must say this is the first time I've chased down rejection. Feels strange...like I'm asking a question I don't want an answer to.  Oh well, will try again next year. Still wonder if anyone who got the incorrect rejection ended up getting in after all. If not, then that might mean our interviews were pointless and we were really rejected the first time(hope that's not the case). I know one thing, I gotta stop the obsession about the whole thing. Not healthy!   Thanks for your response, though.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 29, 2010)

If the really did rejected you guys and the email wasn't more of an accident then that's just bad. Maybe that's the reason why they reimbursed you guys. Something just sounds fishy to me.


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> If the really did rejected you guys and the email wasn't more of an accident then that's just bad. Maybe that's the reason why they reimbursed you guys. Something just sounds fishy to me.


Who got reimbursed?! I gotta check my mailbox! lol


----------



## SarahLee (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> If the really did rejected you guys and the email wasn't more of an accident then that's just bad. Maybe that's the reason why they reimbursed you guys. Something just sounds fishy to me.


Silverlenz...did you get my last direct reply? Wasn't sure so I wanted to check. Thanks!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 1, 2010)

Sarah,

I finally got confirmation on the new rejection letter in an email from Cheri. Nice of them to make me wait a week.


----------

